# A Paid trip to Spellhold [IC] Chapter 3: The Prison of Horrors



## Voda Vosa (Mar 15, 2011)

*Asterion, Chizz, Cliff, Kaedyn and Taran *







Our battered heroes return to the ship with the last of their strengths, and are received by the crew. They spend the night resting and tending to their wounds. During the night, the already woounded adventurers had to repel a horde of undead, that tried to overrun the ship.
But, with the help of Asterion, the rest of the group recuperates faster than normal, and at noon, on the next day, they are ready to press forward on the horrors-filled prison. Lochlan decided to stay back, to protect the ship, would the undead try to attack it.






As they make their way towards the bridge, they came across a strange duo, a dwarf and a human, both with shiny armors and what seems as good quality gear, which is odd, for this island.



*Rodric the Bright and Binwin the greedy Paladin*







It has been a week since Rodric and Binwin met, while both wondered around the defiled island of Spellhold. Rodric's ship was heading to the inland, and he was part of the mission to bring the light of his god to the dark lands in the noth, but some ill winds smashed the ship against the rocks of Spellhold. Only the cleric survived, and after burying his companions, the dark forces of the island raised them as undeads! In the peak moment of the fight, when Rodric was about to be overwhelmed, a shiny crusader emerged from the shadows, a dwarf, wielding a holy symbol, stud his ground against the abominations and eradicated them with the claric's aid, only to run afterwards, and start gathering the dead's belongings, frantically, like a starving person gathering the spoils of a rich dinner.
Binwin's ship had faced a similar destiny, attracted by the foul magic of the island, so both holy warrior joined arms, and marched to see the end of this evil. They would cut it at the neck, and to do so, they should get into the castle that looms from the central hill. 
It was then, when they were standing on the bridge, that a colourful group of well equipped seamen approached them.


----------



## sappire07 (Mar 15, 2011)

well met!! what is a group such as yourself doing out here? Binwin shouts to the sailors


----------



## On Puget Sound (Mar 15, 2011)

We're studying skeletons.  So far, we've learned that they fall apart when you hit them hard enough, and they don't swim well.  Of course, the same facts are true about us.  Chizz replies jovially, glad to see something with skin on it.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 15, 2011)

"What bring you here?" asks Cliff, wondering if they are not prisoners of this island.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 15, 2011)

Kaedyn, striding at the front of their procession, walks straight up to the two in shiny armor.  He suspects they might be illusions, being so out of place, and he taps the butt of his javelin against each one in turn, despite their ornery and suspicious looks.

Calling back over his shoulder he says, "They appear to be real, not just talking illusions."  Turning back to the newcomers, he replies, "We are going for a stroll inside this place.  Bound to be exciting given we almost were killed the last time.  We are not always the brightest or luckiest of adventurers, but we don't lack courage or senses of humor. I am Kaedyn Thorngood, warrior at large."

[sblock=Actions]*Start:* 
*Standard Action:* 
*Move Action:* 
*Minor Action:* 
*End:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini    Stats]*HP:* 57/57 Bloodied 28; *Healing Surges* 14HP, 12/day*
AC: *24 (22 without Shield)*
**Fort:* 20  *Ref:* 17  *Will:* 15
+2 vs. Fear; Resist Poison 5

*Weapons in Hand:* Shield & Javelin[/sblock]__________________________




Kaedyn Thorngood Char Sheet


----------



## tiornys (Mar 15, 2011)

Asterion stands his ground, nodding to the pair.  Your arms and armor appear to be well crafted.  Would you perhaps like to accompany us?  Our "experiments" would welcome new weapons against the undead.  Asterion smiles grimly, and thinks to himself _Furthermore, that way we can keep an eye on you in case you turn out to be untrustworthy._


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 15, 2011)

Rodric the Bright

"Well met, brave adventurers. You have luck. It is hard to find a better ally in the fight versus the undead than a faithful servant of Lord Amaunator. I'm called Rodric the Bright." The cleric introduces himself.


[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Mini-Sheet]Rodric the Bright
*Perception*: 22 *Insight*: 21 Normal Vision
*AC* 24 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 18 *Will* 19
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 47 / 47 *Bloodied*: 23
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: -
*Saving Throw:* +1; +3 vs death.
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0
*Healing Surge*:11 *Surges per day*: 9 / 9
*At-Will Powers:* Blessing of Battle, Brand of the Sun, Sun's Glow, Lance of Faith
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Word 2/2, Smite Undead/Soothing Light, Sun Burst, Resurgent Sun
*Daily Powers*: Moment of Glory, Bless, Holy Cleansing, Inspire Fervor, Symbol of Life, Sunblade Burst

*Condition:* 


[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Durlak (Mar 15, 2011)

A pleasure, as it always is meeting new living fellows in this cursed island. The warrior name is Kaedyn, a fierce sailor. My greenish friend is called Chizz, a dextreous ranger. And the server of Ilmater, Cliff. I always confuse their names, cos' they sound so similar, so don't worry if you do too. My horned fellow is Asterion, an awe inspiring blacksmith. As for myself, the name is Taran from Mountain Fold and I'm a druid.
I believe it's better if we stay together. As you said Rodric, the walking dead fear the light ot Amaunator!  Says Taran encouraged by this encounter.


----------



## sappire07 (Mar 15, 2011)

my names Binwin. ill protect you all. perhaps we'll even find some loot within that evil looking castle.   Binwin cheerfully says to the newcomers


----------



## Durlak (Mar 15, 2011)

Alas, that is not a castle. It's worse than an evil looking castle. It's a prison, and not just any regular prison. It a mage prison. This island, is the prison of the Cowled Wizards of Amn. Also known as Spellhold. So I guess this undead are the wrongdoing of a necromancer who took over the prison. Grimly says Taran.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 15, 2011)

*Rodric the Bright*



Durlak said:


> ...
> I believe it's better if we stay together. As you said Rodric, the walking dead fear the light ot Amaunator!  Says Taran encouraged by this encounter.




"His light and my arm, swinging my weapon in his name." The cleric says, drawing his blade that gives of more light than a torch.

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Mini-Sheet]Rodric the Bright
*Perception*: 22 *Insight*: 21 Normal Vision
*AC* 24 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 18 *Will* 19
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 47 / 47 *Bloodied*: 23
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: -
*Saving Throw:* +1; +3 vs death.
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0
*Healing Surge*:11 *Surges per day*: 9 / 9
*At-Will Powers:* Blessing of Battle, Brand of the Sun, Sun's Glow, Lance of Faith
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Word 2/2, Smite Undead/Soothing Light, Sun Burst, Resurgent Sun
*Daily Powers*: Moment of Glory, Bless, Holy Cleansing, Inspire Fervor, Symbol of Life, Sunblade Burst

*Condition:* 


[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## On Puget Sound (Mar 16, 2011)

As the party crosses the bridge again, Chizz glances at the debris from yesterday's battle.  Scorched flagstones, bloodstains and shattered bone fragments show where the action happened.  The half orc looks over the rail at the water, half expecting some of the undead that were thrown over the side to come climbing back up.  Reassured to see none, he picks up his pace a bit.


----------



## tiornys (Mar 16, 2011)

Ah, Amaunator.  His light guides the forging of Moradin.  I look forward to working with you, Rodric.  Looking to Binwin, he continues, There may indeed be treasure.  Best be cautious about what we find, however.  Who knows what malign creations may have been wrought by the imprisoned wizards.  All the more so if a necromancer now rules here.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 16, 2011)

Kaedyn, not really religious much himself, ignores the philosophical discussion.  When the others are ready to proceed, he will be clanking in front of the main group.

[sblock=Actions]*Start:* 
*Standard Action:* 
*Move Action:* 
*Minor Action:* 
*End:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini    Stats]*HP:* 57/57 Bloodied 28; *Healing Surges* 14HP, 12/day*
AC: *24 (22 without Shield)*
**Fort:* 20  *Ref:* 17  *Will:* 15
+2 vs. Fear; Resist Poison 5

*Weapons in Hand:* Shield & Javelin[/sblock]__________________________




Kaedyn Thorngood Char Sheet


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 16, 2011)

The new formed group, now done with the introductions, continues to the inner part of the prison. After passing over the bridge, they reach the huge wooden doors. 
Apparently, the doors would not pose an obstacle. One of them has been blown off, shattered and only holding to the frame from the upper giant hinge. The other one shows a big semi circular hole, and is burnt around it, apparently something really hot hit this door, and melted whatever lock it had, as remains of molten metal are scattered in the floor. 
After walking through the breach, the group stands in the outer court of the prison. Dead plants, like dried out, decorate the place, giving more of a dead sense around. But the most disturbing scene is that there are skeletons scattered everywhere here. 






Apparently, years ago a big battle took place here. Some of the bony remains retain dry and grey flesh chunks, and some of the are dressed in rusty armors, and others in ragged cloth. Some of the armoured skeletons are burnt black, others partially disintegrated, of dismembered. The ragger skeletons, besides lacking some parts, having their skulls cleaved, and stuff like that, are intact. As the group wanders among the skeletons, waiting to be ambushed in any moment by an army of undead, they spot something unusual in the black and white monotone of the bone cemetery: crimson red blood. A fresh corpse. And another one there. Humans, dressed in Alkathla sailor outfit. 
They have all fist sized holes in the bodies, several holes. From what the group can tell, they’ve been dead since the time around which they fought the skeletons in the bridge. 







The central building looms over the yard, and as the group raises their sight to the dark windows, they all notice a flare, a flash of red light coming from one of them. Tehn from another one. A blast that blows one of the windows and part of the wall follows, making the heroes jump in surprise. Several dark cowled figures can be seen running inside. The doors of the central building are open, blasted open.


----------



## Durlak (Mar 16, 2011)

Taran tries to identify the magic that's being used. But his skills in that matter hasn't been used since he was young and it's confused about it.

We don't know who's fighting who here, so it's better if proceed with caution in this. Let's take a peek of what's happining inside.

Taran walks stealthy to the door.

[sblock=Roll]
Arcana Check (1d20+7=10)
Stealth check (1d20+8=23)
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 16, 2011)

*Rodric the Bright*

"Onward! Whatever it is, we cannot do much by standing here!" The cleric tries to encourage the others.

[sblock=OOC]

[sblock=Mini-Sheet]Rodric the Bright
*Perception*: 22 *Insight*: 21 Normal Vision
*AC* 24 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 18 *Will* 19
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 47 / 47 *Bloodied*: 23
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: -
*Saving Throw:* +1; +3 vs death.
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0
*Healing Surge*:11 *Surges per day*: 9 / 9
*At-Will Powers:* Blessing of Battle, Brand of the Sun, Sun's Glow, Lance of Faith
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Word 2/2, Smite Undead/Soothing Light, Sun Burst, Resurgent Sun
*Daily Powers*: Moment of Glory, Bless, Holy Cleansing, Inspire Fervor, Symbol of Life, Sunblade Burst

*Condition:* 


[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## On Puget Sound (Mar 17, 2011)

Chizz quietly moves to the door, taking advantage of whatever cover is available on the way.  Bone fragments crunch softly under his feet; he can only hope the building's inhabitants are too busy to notice.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 17, 2011)

Kaedyn, looks up and remarks, "Looks like the inmates are having a row. Usually that's a good time to attack, while the keepers are distracted." He moves to cover the advance of the noisy members of the group.

[sblock=Actions]*Start:* 
*Standard Action:* 
*Move Action:* 
*Minor Action:* 
*End:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini    Stats]*HP:* 57/57 Bloodied 28; *Healing Surges* 14HP, 12/day*
AC: *24 (22 without Shield)*
**Fort:* 20  *Ref:* 17  *Will:* 15
+2 vs. Fear; Resist Poison 5

*Weapons in Hand:* Shield & Javelin[/sblock]__________________________




Kaedyn Thorngood Char Sheet


----------



## tiornys (Mar 17, 2011)

Asterion runs a practiced eye over his gear, checking that no straps or buckles are in danger of coming free.  Hefting his hammer, he moves up behind Kaedyn.  _Someone's_ having a fight, he says.  It should be interesting to see who's who.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 17, 2011)

*Rodric the Bright*

"If it is undead, destroy it. If it raises undead, kill it. The rest will have to be seen!" Rodric simply declares, following Kaedyn.
"Anyone wants to carry the light of Amaunator? But be warned, it will not act as true sunlight."

[sblock=OOC]
Can give anyone (not everyone) Sun's Glow. It is the divine version of the Light cantrip.


[sblock=Mini-Sheet]Rodric the Bright
*Perception*: 22 *Insight*: 21 Normal Vision
*AC* 24 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 18 *Will* 19
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 47 / 47 *Bloodied*: 23
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: -
*Saving Throw:* +1; +3 vs death.
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0
*Healing Surge*:11 *Surges per day*: 9 / 9
*At-Will Powers:* Blessing of Battle, Brand of the Sun, Sun's Glow, Lance of Faith
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Word 2/2, Smite Undead/Soothing Light, Sun Burst, Resurgent Sun
*Daily Powers*: Moment of Glory, Bless, Holy Cleansing, Inspire Fervor, Symbol of Life, Sunblade Burst

*Condition:* 


[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Mar 17, 2011)

"I'm not sure it will be interesting. We might enter in the middle of a crossfire and both side will see us as target." tells Cliff. "But still, do we have much choice. Let's go!"

On those words, Cliff unsheathe his sword and strap his shield. "Put your light on my shield" tells Cliff. Once the cleric have done his prayer, Cliff follow Kaedyn.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 17, 2011)

The group ventures towards the door, Keeling track of Chizz, who scouts ahead. If the group has already been spotted by whatever intruders or the defenders, they don’t seem to care.







Our heroes enter the building from the main doorway, and find the inner hall is covered with corpses, old and new. The heroes find a stair near the entrance. Footsteps over the general dust indicate that the invaders walked through there. There is also a corridor that apparently leads to the dungeon and the cells of the inmates. The rest of the main floor is full of small rooms and corridors, apparently the administration sector of the prison.


----------



## Durlak (Mar 17, 2011)

Let's take a look at these corpses. Maybe we find some clue about who is who here.


----------



## On Puget Sound (Mar 17, 2011)

Apart from the light of Aumanator, what light is present here if Chizz decides to scout ahead of the party?  Can we hear fighting from upstairs, and can we tell about how far away it is?  Any intelligible words?   (Languages: common, giant)


----------



## Velmont (Mar 17, 2011)

"We should also look in the office, maybe we might learn a bit more about the goal of this prison and who was prisoner here." suggest Cliff.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 17, 2011)

*Rodric the Bright*

"Good thinking! Lead the way!" Rodric says enthusiastic to Cliff.

[sblock=OOC]
If their is not enough ambient light, he will set his weapon to at least torch brightness.

[sblock=Mini-Sheet]Rodric the Bright
*Perception*: 22 *Insight*: 21 Normal Vision
*AC* 24 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 18 *Will* 19
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 47 / 47 *Bloodied*: 23
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: -
*Saving Throw:* +1; +3 vs death.
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0
*Healing Surge*:11 *Surges per day*: 9 / 9
*At-Will Powers:* Blessing of Battle, Brand of the Sun, Sun's Glow, Lance of Faith
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Word 2/2, Smite Undead/Soothing Light, Sun Burst, Resurgent Sun
*Daily Powers*: Moment of Glory, Bless, Holy Cleansing, Inspire Fervor, Symbol of Life, Sunblade Burst

*Condition:* 


[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 18, 2011)

The room is only light by dying torches, that flicker with the strong winds that gust inside the dead halls. Shouting and screaming coming from upstairs are unnerving. Screams of pain, shouts of hate. Nothing of what the people is saying makes sense, as it is heavily distorted by the echo on the hollow rooms and the noise from the wind.

Taran searches the bodies. He finds a couple of good quality regular weapons, some gems and gold pieces among the remains. He also finds in one of the bodies, a piece of paper, it appears to be a contract of sorts, but it's stained with blood and scorched in some parts. For what the druid can tell, it is a mercenary contract.

_The group gets:
Mercenary contract
Gems, worth 500 gp
Weapons worth 100 gp
200 gp_


----------



## Durlak (Mar 18, 2011)

Taran walks to the office and talks to his mates "Did you found anything? I found this bloodstained paper, I think it's a mercenary contract and I've found the payment too. Some gold and gems. I have also found some good weapons, we better leave the weapons here and take them latter" Taran walks around the room thinking.
Maybe the prison was attacked to free someone. We better scout carefully upstairs were the noises are coming. Anyone who dared to attack Spellhold must be of some power and I don't want to have my soul carried over to Moonbow just yet. I can shift to mouse shape, so I can scout without standing out.


----------



## tiornys (Mar 19, 2011)

Mercenaries you say?  Depending on their aim, we might not need to fight them.  Is the contract clear on their goals?  In any case, if it's scouting we need, then I had best stay back.  I'll keep my hammer ready in case we need to smash some skulls--living or otherwise.


----------



## sappire07 (Mar 19, 2011)

Bah. why scout ahead. if theres anyone here we'll find out soon enough. binwin grumbles to himself


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 20, 2011)

Kaedyn, grunts in sarcastic agreement, "Yar, too true.  Bravery before brains.  You fit in well with us, mate."

The fighter continues in a normal tone, "But before we charge ahead, anyone think we should be cautious about stepping into traps?  Don't know about you all, but falling into a spiked pit would wreck my day. "

[sblock=Actions]*Start:* 
*Standard Action:* 
*Move Action:* 
*Minor Action:* 
*End:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini    Stats]*HP:* 57/57 Bloodied 28; *Healing Surges* 14HP, 12/day*
AC: *24 (22 without Shield)*
**Fort:* 20  *Ref:* 17  *Will:* 15
+2 vs. Fear; Resist Poison 5

*Weapons in Hand:* Shield & Javelin[/sblock]__________________________




Kaedyn Thorngood Char Sheet


----------



## On Puget Sound (Mar 20, 2011)

Someone broke down the door, and I'm betting they went up the stairs where all the noise is.  So if there are pits on the way, I expect they'll be lying in them already.  But you're right, no harm in watching our steps.

Chizz moves toward the stairway, blades drawn, and scans the path ahead for traps, obstacles or clues.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 21, 2011)

"Taran, keep the gold and gems for now. Once back on the ship, we will see what we do with that fortune." tells Cliff.

He then wait for Chizz result of his inspection before continuing forward with Kaedyn.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 23, 2011)

Kaedyn follows behind Chizz, keeping only enough distance to not hamper his scouting efforts.
[sblock=Actions]*Start:* 
*Standard Action:* 
*Move Action:* 
*Minor Action:* 
*End:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini    Stats]*HP:* 57/57 Bloodied 28; *Healing Surges* 14HP, 12/day*
AC: *24 (22 without Shield)*
**Fort:* 20  *Ref:* 17  *Will:* 15
+2 vs. Fear; Resist Poison 5

*Weapons in Hand:* Shield & Javelin[/sblock]__________________________




Kaedyn Thorngood Char Sheet


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 23, 2011)

*Rodric the Bright*

Rodric holds pace with Kaedyn, sword drawn, shield ready and his holy symbol open on his breast.

[sblock=OOC]
If their is not enough ambient light, he will set his weapon to at least torch brightness.

[sblock=Mini-Sheet]Rodric the Bright
*Perception*: 22 *Insight*: 21 Normal Vision
*AC* 24 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 18 *Will* 19
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 47 / 47 *Bloodied*: 23
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: -
*Saving Throw:* +1; +3 vs death.
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0
*Healing Surge*:11 *Surges per day*: 9 / 9
*At-Will Powers:* Blessing of Battle, Brand of the Sun, Sun's Glow, Lance of Faith
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Word 2/2, Smite Undead/Soothing Light, Sun Burst, Resurgent Sun
*Daily Powers*: Moment of Glory, Bless, Holy Cleansing, Inspire Fervor, Symbol of Life, Sunblade Burst

*Condition:* 


[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## tiornys (Mar 23, 2011)

Gesturing for Binwin to proceed him, Asterion prepares to follow Rodric and Kaedyn.  _Moradin be with us,_ he murmurs to himself, _guide our hearts and steady our hands._


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 23, 2011)

The group starts climbing up the stairs, with Chizz at the front, checking for traps. The half orc calls for a halt, he has spotted a corpse, a recent corpse. A man lies down on the stairs, cut in halves. The cut appears to have been quick and clean, splitting the man by the midsection. Inspecting the walls, Chizz spots a dark long depression. Thinking about how the trap might work, he quickly looks for pressure plates, but find none. Unless… unless it’s under the body, or it is activated by other, more mystical means. 







[sblock=Skill challenge]

This skill challenge is to deactivate the trap. The main skills involved are Thievery, Arcana, Dungeoneering, and Perception. Other skills might be appropriate given a good description and role play. 
DC: 17
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 23, 2011)

*Rodric the Bright*

Rodric brightens the light of his sword, trying to find a hint the half-orc may have missed...

[sblock=OOC]


[sblock=Mini-Sheet]Rodric the Bright
*Perception*: 22 *Insight*: 21 Normal Vision
*AC* 24 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 18 *Will* 19
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 47 / 47 *Bloodied*: 23
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: -
*Saving Throw:* +1; +3 vs death.
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0
*Healing Surge*:11 *Surges per day*: 9 / 9
*At-Will Powers:* Blessing of Battle, Brand of the Sun, Sun's Glow, Lance of Faith
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Word 2/2, Smite Undead/Soothing Light, Sun Burst, Resurgent Sun
*Daily Powers*: Moment of Glory, Bless, Holy Cleansing, Inspire Fervor, Symbol of Life, Sunblade Burst

*Condition:* 


[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Mar 23, 2011)

"Where is it safe to walk to?" asks Cliff to Chizz. Once he advance to that point, he takes a moment to look at the body. He try to understand what happen from the position of the corpse, from the wounds, from the blood that have been spilled. From that, he might be more able to understand from where the threat will come if the trap is trigger.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Heal (1d20+9=26) I just hope I won't get a +10 DC modifier for using an unusual skill...[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 23, 2011)

The cleric is able to note some strange marks on the tile of the floor beneath the body.

Cliff studies the body, and deducted it was cut in halves by some sort of huge circular blade that came out from somewhere in the left wall (interior wall). The blade struck the man and cut it in halves. What triggered the blade, remains a mystery. 

*2 successes | 0 failures. *


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 23, 2011)

"Look, there are markings on this tile!" Rodric points out.


----------



## On Puget Sound (Mar 24, 2011)

Chizz looks carefully at the slot that the blade apparently comes out of.  Observing the angle and direction it must take, he looks for a way to wedge something in the crack to block it, without exposing his fingers to being sliced off.

I think a piece of stone right here will jam up the mechanism.  Would one of you healers prepare your limb- reattaching spell, jiust in case?  He grins to hide his nervousness as he picks up a sharp rock and grinds it against the stone floor to reshape it into the dimensions he needs.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 24, 2011)

Chizz manages to get the piece he needs for the job. It must work... It should work... Perhaps it works?

*3 successes | 0 failures. *


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 24, 2011)

Kaedyn uses Rodric's light to see by.  He first looks at the stonework to see if he can spot anything unusual and thinks he notices something.  Then he examines the facial expression and the body language portrayed in the way the parts fell, trying to learn something that way.
[sblock=Actions]Dungeoneering (1d20+3=22)
Insight (1d20+10=20)*
Start:* 
*Standard Action:* 
*Move Action:* 
*Minor Action:* 
*End:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini    Stats]*HP:* 57/57 Bloodied 28; *Healing Surges* 14HP, 12/day*
AC: *24 (22 without Shield)*
**Fort:* 20  *Ref:* 17  *Will:* 15
+2 vs. Fear; Resist Poison 5

*Weapons in Hand:* Shield & Javelin[/sblock]__________________________





Kaedyn Thorngood Char Sheet


----------



## Durlak (Mar 29, 2011)

Taran looks at what the cleric shows and tries to indentify the markings. And tries to find something else.

[sblock=OCC] Perception Check Arcana Check (1d20+13=14, 1d20+7=22) [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 6, 2011)

The group combines their skills to bypass the trap safely. The rock in the slot works fine, as the group triggers the trap intently from a safe position. The blade comes out and jams enough time for Asterion to bash it downwards with a swing of his maul. 

The group continues walking up the stairs, until they reach a chamber, battered by the pass of the years, and form a recent battle. There are an incredible amount of undead destroyed in the floor, as well as several recent corpses, some with the same mercenary emblem as the others the group has already seen, and others with elegant robes, with dark and golden patterns. 
As the group surveys the area for more traps of clues, the hear the deaf coughing of someone. As they follow the sound, they find an agonizing mercenary, a tiefling. He is seated against the exterior wall, with a big gash in his abdomen. The black blood that runs from the wound and his mouth can be seen as he weakly raises his head to watch the approaching group.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 6, 2011)

Cliff kneels near the Tiefling. "Asterion, your healing skill are better than mine. Can you put him back on feet easily?" As he asks so to the Minotaur, Cliff gently grab the Tiefling weapon to disarm the mercenary until the group know more about his story.


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 6, 2011)

"Heh, heh, heh..." the tiefling chuckles before letting out a painful cough, spurting up a bit of blood as he does so, then weakly replies, "as if disarming me would make me any less a threat. Believe me, if I wanted to do you harm, I would require no weapon."


----------



## Velmont (Apr 6, 2011)

"We are in a prison, you can't deny caution is a good way to survive here... and as we wish to put you back in shape, keeping the weapon until we hear your story sounds wise to me... Asterion will take a care of you first, relax a moment, the pain will be gone soon."


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 6, 2011)

Kaedyn is surprised to find a Tiefling alive and left for dead in this place.  He is not comforted in the slightest when the bloke, while being wounded, threatens them with bodily harm without using a weapon.

He speaks up warily, eyes narrowed, "Yeah, what the fook you doing here? You better be careful what you do with your hands too. After threatening us by boasting that you don't need the weapon to do us harm, you are either a looney or a treacherous fiend. Either choice is not high on my list of trustworthy people."
_
OOC: Welcome to the game, mate.  At least I don't have a crotch hound to sniff you up._
[sblock=Actions]*Start:* 
*Standard Action:* 
*Move Action:* 
*Minor Action:* 
*End:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini    Stats]*HP:* 57/57 Bloodied 28; *Healing Surges* 14HP, 12/day*
AC: *24 (22 without Shield)*
**Fort:* 20  *Ref:* 17  *Will:* 15
+2 vs. Fear; Resist Poison 5

*Weapons in Hand:* Shield & Javelin[/sblock]__________________________




Kaedyn Thorngood Char Sheet


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Rodric the Bright*

Rodric was ready to bring Amaunator's healing light to the wounded Tiefling, but the often mentioning of the minotaur's healing capabilities let stand him back.
_This group already knows each other. Best I don't look like I want to replace anyone..._ he thinks.

[sblock=OOC]
His healing word heals HS+2+1d6 HP and also gives 2 THP. Not sure about the runepriest's healing power. 

[sblock=Mini-Sheet]Rodric the Bright
*Perception*: 22 *Insight*: 21 Normal Vision
*AC* 24 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 18 *Will* 19
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 47 / 47 *Bloodied*: 23
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: -
*Saving Throw:* +1; +3 vs death.
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0
*Healing Surge*:11 *Surges per day*: 9 / 9
*At-Will Powers:* Blessing of Battle, Brand of the Sun, Sun's Glow, Lance of Faith
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Word 2/2, Smite Undead/Soothing Light, Sun Burst, Resurgent Sun
*Daily Powers*: Moment of Glory, Bless, Holy Cleansing, Inspire Fervor, Symbol of Life, Sunblade Burst

*Condition:* 


[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 6, 2011)

At Kaedyn's words, the tiefling again chuckles, "Heh, heh. What you interpret as threat is merely a statement of fact. The fell powers at my command require no weapon. And yet you find me bloodied and bruised, lying at death's door. Surely if I pose no threat to a group such as your own who looks quite full of vigor and life."

After a painful wheeze, he continues, "But who am I to expect you to trust the likes of me? My demonic heritage has already condemned me in your estimation, so finish me off if you like. I'm certain it would make you feel better if you did. Rid the world of one more tiefling and the world's a better place, no? You would certainly put my suffering at an end. Do so and I shall know such bigotry and persecution no more."







*OOC:*


I'm not literally asking you to kill my character of course. But Anguish's temperament is such that he has come to expect the worst in people.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 6, 2011)

"Yeah, and one Lycanthrope less would do the world a better place." reply the shifter.  "Strangely, I would have an easy time to find people telling I am wrong. Maybe because doing good deeds is not inherent to your race."

Cliff than see Rodric staying back. "Rodric, maybe you would like to show our new friend he is wrong in his way to think."


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 7, 2011)

Kaedyn still is waiting to here the Tiefling's story and speaks his mind, "I am not a murderer, but not a fool either.  Considering where we stand, we should hear his story BEFORE you heal him."

Addressing the injured Tiefling directly, still wary and mistrustful, "Spare me your sob story of persecution and don't evade the question.  Just tell us what you are doing here and why we should not grant your wish of a peaceful journey to the after-life."
_
OOC: Welcoming OOC, doesn't mean my character is just going to trust anyone we find in this mad house without an explanation first._ 
[sblock=Actions]*Start:* 
*Standard Action:* 
*Move Action:* 
*Minor Action:* 
*End:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini    Stats]*HP:* 57/57 Bloodied 28; *Healing Surges* 14HP, 12/day*
AC: *24 (22 without Shield)*
**Fort:* 20  *Ref:* 17  *Will:* 15
+2 vs. Fear; Resist Poison 5

*Weapons in Hand:* Shield & Javelin[/sblock]__________________________




Kaedyn Thorngood Char Sheet


----------



## sappire07 (Apr 7, 2011)

if we don't like his answer i will do the honor of sending him  to the Raven queen. Binwin growls to his companions, hefting his Axe.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 7, 2011)

*Rodric the Bright*

Rodric makes at least sure that  the tiefling will not bleed to death while talking.

[sblock=OOC]
Fluff heal check, as the character has no actual ongoing damage.
The descriptions of his wounds would have been nice with a warlord as only healer/leader:
"Stand up! You have no time to bleed!" 

[sblock=Mini-Sheet]Rodric the Bright
*Perception*: 22 *Insight*: 21 Normal Vision
*AC* 24 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 18 *Will* 19
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 47 / 47 *Bloodied*: 23
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: -
*Saving Throw:* +1; +3 vs death.
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0
*Healing Surge*:11 *Surges per day*: 9 / 9
*At-Will Powers:* Blessing of Battle, Brand of the Sun, Sun's Glow, Lance of Faith
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Word 2/2, Smite Undead/Soothing Light, Sun Burst, Resurgent Sun
*Daily Powers*: Moment of Glory, Bless, Holy Cleansing, Inspire Fervor, Symbol of Life, Sunblade Burst

*Condition:* 


[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## tiornys (Apr 7, 2011)

Asterion had begun moving forward at Cliff's request, but pauses when Kaedyn speaks.  Is it truly just to judge him by his appearance? rumbles the minotaur.  I'm sure many of us are all too familiar with that kind of prejudice.

As Rodric applies basic care, Asterion adds, As he says, we are many to his one.  I think we should extend some small kindness before interrogating him.  My healing is best applied on the battlefield, while Amaunator's light is famed for its soothing properties.  Rodric, if you would? Asterion waits, ready to apply healing if Rodric appears reluctant.

[sblock=OOC]Runepriests heal fewer HP than most leaders, but can choose between an offensive of defensive buff for the entire party when they heal.  Great during a battle, less so afterwords.  Nevertheless, Asterion will heal Anguish if Rodric does not (Rune of Mending allows Anguish to spend a surge, no bonus HP at this level.).[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 7, 2011)

*Rodric the Bright*

Rodric nods and bows down again to the tiefling as he hears the minotaur's words.
"May the light of Amaunator burn the wicked and restore the just!" He intones as healing light shines from his holy symbol and his brooch.
"This is all I can do. We should rest a bit to let my magic do it's work."

[sblock=OOC]
healing word heals HS+3+1d6 HP and also gives 2 THP. Will use it two times and then suggest a short rest. (I which Anguish can spent more surges as needed. Airwalker, please roll the healing yourself.)

[sblock=Mini-Sheet]Rodric the Bright
*Perception*: 22 *Insight*: 21 Normal Vision
*AC* 24 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 18 *Will* 19
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 47 / 47 *Bloodied*: 23
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: -
*Saving Throw:* +1; +3 vs death.
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0
*Healing Surge*:11 *Surges per day*: 9 / 9
*At-Will Powers:* Blessing of Battle, Brand of the Sun, Sun's Glow, Lance of Faith
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Word 2/2, Smite Undead/Soothing Light, Sun Burst, Resurgent Sun
*Daily Powers*: Moment of Glory, Bless, Holy Cleansing, Inspire Fervor, Symbol of Life, Sunblade Burst

*Condition:* 


[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 7, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]I would like Kaedyn to stop the healing.  

Sorry, anyone who evades a question is not trusted no matter he looks like a half-fiend or not.  Please give the player a chance to explain himself first.  Just because the character is a player doesn't mean we should step out of character and immediately accept that he is not a liar or trying to fool us.  

The next time the DM gives us a wolf in sheep's clothing, you would do the same?   I think not.[/sblock]


----------



## tiornys (Apr 7, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]In fairness, I think it's absolutely in character for Asterion to offer healing to a stranger, suspicious story or not.  I wasn't planning to try to fully heal the guy without hearing more, but getting him off of death's door is IMO something of a priority for a lawful good healer type--possible wolf in sheep's clothing or not.  It certainly makes sense for Kaedyn to object in character, of course [/sblock]


----------



## On Puget Sound (Apr 7, 2011)

He doesn't look that dangerous right now.  Patching him up a bit doesn't worry me.  I'd like him to at least live long enough to tell us what's going on.


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'll assume for the time being that Rodric managed at least one healing word then Kaedyn stepped in.





As divine power is channeled through Rodric, the tiefling's wounds begin to close and a measure of calm is returned to his breath. He seems substantially rejuvenated by this and stands up. He dusts himself off and looks himself over, noting a few holes in his leather armor and bloodstains upon his clothes. He still groans a bit with pain, but seems a bit better than when he was sitting upon the floor coughing up blood. Before he says anything, he walks slowly and deliberately up to Cliff and snatches his rod away. "I'll have that back, thank you. It's a delicate magical implement and it is mine after all."

He then turns to address the group. "Strange that fate has brought you here. I thought myself dead when I saw the skeleton's sword pierce my side. And yet despite sustaining what I thought was a mortal wound I awoke to find another group hastening to their deaths. If you wish to know my story, look at the ground around you. Death and despair come to all who know this place. And I would advise you to leave at once or suffer the same fate as those I arrived with who now lie at your feet."

The tiefling considers what he has said for a moment then returns, "However, circumstances being what they are, I would much prefer the company of a group. And I suppose I am indebted to you anyway for your small kindness. So if you do indeed intend to press onward into this terrible and ghastly place, I shall follow you and aid you as best I can."

Finally, as an afterthought he adds, "You may call me Anguish."







*OOC:*


HP currently 18/43 plus 2 bonus hp. Still bloodied, but not hovering at death's door.


----------



## tiornys (Apr 8, 2011)

This does seem an unsavory place, I agree, and another skilled combatant might be welcome.  That welcome, however, depends on your forthrightness.  You've now twice evaded the question:  how is it you came to be in this place?  Were you a prisoner?  Hired to come here for some purpose?  Shipwrecked on the island?  Asterion spreads his hands, then continues in a slightly friendlier tone.  We certainly intend to press onwards; if nothing else, whoever or whatever is raising the undead needs to be stopped.  What's your story?


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 8, 2011)

Kaedyn is still frowning at them healing any lunatic they find alive, but figures it up to him to be suspicious and skeptical, "Anguish is a name?  Oy, I would think that would be a condition.  How long did you say you were locked up in here before you tried to escape the asylum?"

He looks at the carnage around him and wonders how many men were killed by the arcane powers of the horny half-fiend and his sensitive shaft.  The fighter is considering he needs to change his position in the marching order to rear guard to better keep and eye on the newcomer.
[sblock=Actions]*Start:* 
*Standard Action:* 
*Move Action:* 
*Minor Action:* 
*End:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini    Stats]*HP:* 57/57 Bloodied 28; *Healing Surges* 14HP, 12/day*
AC: *24 (22 without Shield)*
**Fort:* 20  *Ref:* 17  *Will:* 15
+2 vs. Fear; Resist Poison 5

*Weapons in Hand:* Shield & Javelin[/sblock]__________________________





Kaedyn Thorngood Char Sheet









*OOC:*


This one is for you [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] if you are lurking


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 8, 2011)

tiornys said:


> This does seem an unsavory place, I agree, and another skilled combatant might be welcome.  That welcome, however, depends on your forthrightness.  You've now twice evaded the question:  how is it you came to be in this place?  Were you a prisoner?  Hired to come here for some purpose?  Shipwrecked on the island?  Asterion spreads his hands, then continues in a slightly friendlier tone.  We certainly intend to press onwards; if nothing else, whoever or whatever is raising the undead needs to be stopped.  What's your story?



"You who care so much for details should bear in mind the proverb that curiosity killed the cat. But if it will assuage your ailing sense of security, so be it. I was offered a sum of money to use my talents in the protection of those who intended to plunder this tower of its supposed riches. Now I see that decision was folly. But if you will not be convinced by the stench of death in this room, there is obviously little I can do to dissuade you. Perhaps you are a fool. Perhaps you are much better prepared than my group. It matters not. We will all die in the end if we remain her much longer. Nevertheless I would rather die fighting than fleeing for my life alone through the tower. My offer stands. I shall accompany you and aid you if you like it."


perrinmiller said:


> "Anguish is a name?  Oy, I would think that would be a condition.  How long did you say you were locked up in here before you tried to escape the asylum?"



The tiefling scoffs and looks away from Kaedyn, speaking as if to a wall, "I shouldn't have expected much more from the likes of you. I feel pity for the fact that you have never had need of an act of mercy as I have. If you had you would not hasten to conclusions. One day your prejudice will be the end of you. But I have no quarrel with you. If you persist in pursuing a quarrel with me based on mere happenstance and ignorance, I am capable of resisting." He thinks for a moment as he looks his surroundings over once more, pausing to clean some of his wounds with water from his waterskin. He then adds, "though if you are truly capable of not judging a book by its cover you will easily discern that violence against you is _not_ my intention."


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 9, 2011)

Kaedyn hasn't had his suspicions assuaged one bit by the Tiefling's silvery tongue, "Listen you.  For the first one of your kind that I have met, you sure have a tendency to evade questions.  Nevermind your repeated veiled threats.  Prejudiced or not, you keep solidifying the impressions I have from the stories I have heard."

"Men who speak plainly tend to not tell lies.  Those that engage in flowery speech and allusions to things are either trying to sell you something or lying. And you are exactly like a gnome used cart salesman that I met once. He would have sold my armor right off my body if I wasn't paying attention."

With Anguish's continued evasions of direct questions, Kaedyn has repositioned himself as rear guard in the marching order to keep an eye on the newcomer.  That way he can be on hand immediately in the event of a betrayal or to witness the Tiefling's promised acts of good-will. 

[sblock=Actions]*Start:* 
*Standard Action:* 
*Move Action:* 
*Minor Action:* 
*End:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini    Stats]*HP:* 57/57 Bloodied 28; *Healing Surges* 14HP, 12/day*
AC: *24 (22 without Shield)*
**Fort:* 20  *Ref:* 17  *Will:* 15
+2 vs. Fear; Resist Poison 5

*Weapons in Hand:* Shield & Javelin[/sblock]__________________________




Kaedyn Thorngood Char Sheet


----------



## Velmont (Apr 9, 2011)

"Kaedyn, we can trust him. I don't feel any harmful intent from him." tells Cliff. He takes a moment and look at his companions. On mercenary found half dead, two crusaders, two pirates, only two from the group sent by the wizard. What a strange group.

"Let's move foward."


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 9, 2011)

Kaedyn asks the shifter, "Really, are you sure?  Do you know if he is lying or not too?"

_OOC: At some point Kaedyn would have rolled an Insight Check (I think) to determine this answer for himself, but I think that is not allowed vs. other players.  Of course, if Anguish would just answer questions...  He reminds me a of a certain poofda bard I know. _
[sblock=Actions]*Start:* 
*Standard Action:* 
*Move Action:* 
*Minor Action:* 
*End:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini    Stats]*HP:* 57/57 Bloodied 28; *Healing Surges* 14HP, 12/day*
AC: *24 (22 without Shield)*
**Fort:* 20  *Ref:* 17  *Will:* 15
+2 vs. Fear; Resist Poison 5

*Weapons in Hand:* Shield & Javelin[/sblock]__________________________




Kaedyn Thorngood Char Sheet


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


In Anguish's mind he is answering questions in the most direct way he knows. He is a gloomy and pessimistic person and feels all this interrogation and presumed judgments are more threatening to his person than any comments he might have made to the group so far. He assumes the questions are simply pointed accusations. It's just his way.

FYI, Anguish is still bloodied, but only just. If Rodric will still spend another heal, it should get him to about 2/3 or 3/4 health.





Anguish falls in line with the group, speaking gloomily to no one in particular, "And so on I go into the halls which shall surely end as my tomb..."


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 10, 2011)

*Rodric the Bright*



Velmont said:


> ...
> 
> "Let's move foward."



"Before we do that and after we decided to take Anguish with us, I insist of healing him some more and then take some time so I can renew my prayers." Rodric says.

[sblock=OOC]
Suggesting

healing word (heals HS+3+1d6 HP)
take a short rest so Rodric can regain Healing Word and anguish can spent some more HS.

[sblock=Mini-Sheet]Rodric the Bright
*Perception*: 22 *Insight*: 21 Normal Vision
*AC* 24 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 18 *Will* 19
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 47 / 47 *Bloodied*: 23
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: -
*Saving Throw:* +1; +3 vs death.
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0
*Healing Surge*:11 *Surges per day*: 9 / 9
*At-Will Powers:* Blessing of Battle, Brand of the Sun, Sun's Glow, Lance of Faith
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Word 2/2, Smite Undead/Soothing Light, Sun Burst, Resurgent Sun
*Daily Powers*: Moment of Glory, Bless, Holy Cleansing, Inspire Fervor, Symbol of Life, Sunblade Burst

*Condition:* 


[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## On Puget Sound (Apr 10, 2011)

Fine with me.  These loons have been killing each other for hours; another five or ten minutes won't matter.

[sblock=vacation]I'll be travelling to Florida for the next week and will likely not have much internet access.  Feel free to NPC Chizz if needed.  I'll check in when I can borrow someone's connection. [/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Apr 10, 2011)

"Kaedyn, you were part of a crew of Kumar, and we gave you a chance to prove yourself. We could have not trusted you, think you were only opportunistic in your change of side, but we didn't. We trusted you. I trust him. Give the same chance to Anguish. And I have a feeling he will take his chance like you did and we will not regret it." answers Cliff to Kaedyn.

He then add to Rodric. "Sure, allow him to recover fully, we need him at his full strength. Once everyone is ready, we go."


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 10, 2011)

"I thank you, gentle healer," Anguish says to Rodric. "You are a shining light in this den of darkness. Of course, it won't matter in the end. Simply staving off the inevitable..."







*OOC:*


Anguish will accept the healing word. Current HP 32/43 plus 2 temps, which is enough for now.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 10, 2011)

*OOC:*


THP disappear during a short rest AFAIK.


----------



## tiornys (Apr 11, 2011)

Asterion keeps a wary eye on the exits of the chamber as the group takes a breather.  After a few minutes, he nods to Rodric and says, Time we were moving.  Glancing at Anguish, he continues, There's trouble to be had in this place, and I think it better for us to find it than to be found by it.

[sblock=OOC][music] _Trouble he will find you no matter where you go, oh oh
No matter if you're fast, no matter if you're slow, oh oh
The eye of the storm or the cry in the mourn, oh oh
You're fine for a while but you start to lose control_ [/music]


[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 11, 2011)

*Anguish 32/43*

"Trouble is an understatement. The things I have seen cannot be wrenched easily from my mind. The horrid abominations of unlife within this place are not to be trifled with."


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 11, 2011)

Velmont said:


> "Kaedyn, you were part of a  crew of Kumar, and we gave you a chance to prove yourself. We could have  not trusted you, think you were only opportunistic in your change of  side, but we didn't. We trusted you. I trust him. Give the same chance  to Anguish. And I have a feeling he will take his chance like you did  and we will not regret it." answers Cliff to Kaedyn.



Kaedyn remembers the cold reception he received after putting his life on the line in defeating Kumar. He mutters to himself, "Hardly the same thing at all and I was upfront with my explanation."

Replying to Cliff, "I will keep watch, just to be sure.  But I will hope for the best that you are correct.  Lead on, mate."

Kaedyn is taking rearguard still.

[sblock=Actions]*Start:* 
*Standard Action:* 
*Move Action:* 
*Minor Action:* 
*End:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini    Stats]*HP:* 57/57 Bloodied 28; *Healing Surges* 14HP, 12/day*
AC: *24 (22 without Shield)*
**Fort:* 20  *Ref:* 17  *Will:* 15
+2 vs. Fear; Resist Poison 5

*Weapons in Hand:* Shield & Javelin[/sblock]__________________________




Kaedyn Thorngood


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


No reason why we can't roleplay while Voda Vosa is gone. Who's up for developing some back-story in-character?





As the tiefling begins to march through Spellhold with his new companions, he turns to the warrior behind him and says, "So tell me then, Kaedyn is it? You seem quite intrigued by the stories of others. Do you tell your own? By my own admission, I am a mere mercenary, brought to this place tempted with the folly of wealth, only to resign myself to my eventual passing in this dark place. What particular twist of fate brought you here to seek your death?"







*OOC:*


This might sound like a veiled insult, but characters who are insightful are likely to recognize this is merely Anguish's pattern of speech. It should quickly become apparent that he doesn't think there is much of anything positive in the world, especially with circumstances being what they are at the present moment. He might be a cheerier fellow were he in a warm tavern with good food and drink rather than an abandoned asylum where he was left for dead by abominations of nature.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 18, 2011)

*Rodric the Bright*

"A tragic crash on the island brought death to the crew-members of my ship.

For why I am here:
I will bring Amaunator's blessed to burn the undead and to restore the living. And anyone who attacks me will get burned, too, as I will not allow a blasphemy as attacking the Morninglord's chosen." Rodric answers.

[sblock=OOC]


[sblock=Mini-Sheet]Rodric the Bright
*Perception*: 22 *Insight*: 21 Normal Vision
*AC* 24 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 18 *Will* 19
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 47 / 47 *Bloodied*: 23
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: -
*Saving Throw:* +1; +3 vs death.
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0
*Healing Surge*:11 *Surges per day*: 9 / 9
*At-Will Powers:* Blessing of Battle, Brand of the Sun, Sun's Glow, Lance of Faith
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Word 2/2, Smite Undead/Soothing Light, Sun Burst, Resurgent Sun
*Daily Powers*: Moment of Glory, Bless, Holy Cleansing, Inspire Fervor, Symbol of Life, Sunblade Burst

*Condition:* 


[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 19, 2011)

"Your enthusiasm is noteworthy," the tiefling begins, "but I wonder if the auspicious means of your arrival is an omen of perils to come."

The tiefling caresses the horns jutting from his chin before turning to the others, "And what of the rest of you? What are your stories?"


----------



## On Puget Sound (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm a sailor, from the Nelanther Isles.  I was kidnapped by some thugs and some of these fine people found me tied to a chair and got me loose.  So I agreed to help them.  When I saw that Kumar was the captain of our ship, I knew this would be no simple voyage.


----------



## sappire07 (Apr 19, 2011)

im a paladin here to bring glory and wealth to the church of garl glittergold binwin responds to the tiefling's question


----------



## airwalkrr (Apr 20, 2011)

"What a droll group this is," the tiefling mutters, "but then I suppose beggars cannot choose their companions. Allow me to tell you a real tale, one of suffering and woe of course, for it involves myself," Anguish begins...

[sblock=Anguish's story is long, and is recommended for mature viewers only]"My kind have never been well-liked, but that didn't stop my mother from doing her best to give us a life in this strange world. I never knew my father, and I suppose my mother never truly knew my father either, for he was merely a John and she a prostitute. Not that it was her fault, for she was cast out of an orphanage at a young age herself and forced to beg for her meals. Without any schooling or even the training in a trade, she was forced to resort to the Oldest Profession, using the only natural talent she had been graced with, the ability to charm a man.

"Not that it ever left us with much, but it was better than begging upon the streets I suppose, and we were at least never hungry... well, not _that_ hungry. But the good life had to end eventually. One day my mother simply never came home. I still never discovered what became of her that day. But every once in a while, I would pass a group of men in the marketplace and they would leer at me in a peculiar manner. Of course I suspected they had something to do with the matter, but what was I, an outcast from society, the son of a whore supposed to do about it? Vengeance was not fated to be mine.

"I took to begging on the streets of Athkatla, as my mother had done those many years ago. But unfortunately, my talents were not the sort that brought in easy money. My main proclivities lay in my silver tongue and so I thought I might use it to fleece merchants of their wares in some manner or another. Unfortunately, I was not so skilled as I had hoped and I was quickly caught and thrown into a prison cell. I languished there for weeks, receiving only a quick trial in which I was judged and sentenced without even being allowed to speak for myself, not that there would have been much to say. Then one day the guards kicked me out, saying something about making room for more dangerous prisoners.

"I found myself outside a prison several leagues away from the city where I had been raised, the only place I had ever called home, although that name, "home," carried little of comfort or significance to me. I wandered southern Amn for months, stealing what I could from the orchards and farms in the area just to survive. Soon, I developed a reputation, a well-deserved one at that. I was nothing but a cur, a miserable little thief, not that I had much choice. Because of my reputation, I was welcome nowhere, and forced to move on. It was during my travels in my twelfth year of life that the dreams began.

"The dreams were merely disturbing at first. I would find myself awakened in a cold sweat shuddering from some dark shadow I had seen in my sleep, but then eventually drifting back to sleep again. Soon even sleep held no comfort for me, as I was wracked nightly by nightmares of the most horrendous sort. The pain I felt in these dreams was as real as any pain I had ever endured before and since. Nightly I found myself in the grips of a tortuous being I knew only as the Shadow. The things I saw, the things I witnessed, the things I felt... I can never properly describe them.

"Shortly thereafter I discovered that something had awakened within me, a power I could not explain. I killed my first man when I was thirteen years of age, but I had never intended him any harm. He had been a farmer whose land I was crossing. As it happened, I had come across a natural grove of apple trees the day before and was quite well-fed for once. However, the man came across me on his land and instantly lashed out at me, calling me a villain and a thief, even though I had done him nor his land no harm. He struck me harder and harder until a sudden anger welled up inside me. I had always accepted as just any punishment levied against me for transgressions I had knowingly committed, which, although minor, were many and vast. But this man's pure bigotry and prejudice against me simply because of what I was spawned something within me, a certain pain, a certain anger. Before I knew what had happened, what I can only describe as black fire erupted forth from within me and engulfed the man. He fell to the ground completely without life.

"I fled the place in terror, afraid I would be burned alive, hung, or staked to the ground for what I had done. As I was attempting to make my way hurriedly through a village several days later, an eladrin woman passed me in the streets and stopped to grab hold of my arm. At that point, I knew a fear which I have since become quite accustomed to, the fear of death. I had been caught. Someone had recognized me and this woman was the one to turn me in. But for whatever reason, that is not what the fates had in mind. For the first and only time in my life, the fates had smiled on me.

"The eladrin woman knew my name, at least what my mother had named me, and she called me by it. She said she saw a dark power burning within me, the like of which she had not seen in many a year and that with her help I could learn to control the power within. I spent the next several years following the woman around, walking in her footsteps, learning what she had to teach me, always as if on the edge of the Feywild. She taught me to commune with the spirits of fey to manage the dark power that spoke from within. Channeled properly, she explained, it could be used to devastating effect. But she warned me that this power could be used for either good or evil, and that with time it might destroy me if I allowed it to take complete hold of me. One day I awoke within a forest where she and I had been practicing for many weeks. In these weeks before she had driven me harder to channel my power directly and with purpose. She had pushed me to my very limits. In fact the very night before I had collapsed of pure exhaustion. On that day when I awoke, she was gone, never to be seen again, much as my mother had left and never returned.

"I knew the terrible things I had done in my past could not be repeated with my new-found power. Were it to happen so, I would soon find myself destroyed. I therefore resolved to use my power only to assist those in need with worthy causes. I also chose for myself a name that embodied the whole of my experiences.

"Unfortunately worthy causes do not always put food in one's stomach. I traveled about Amn as a mercenary for some years, always somehow finding the most hazardous jobs, many of which brought me to death's door. I would consider myself lucky to be alive, if my life weren't so fraught with pain. On top of the treacherous line of work I find myself in, the nightmares still recur from time to time, though learning to control the power within me has helped to abate them somewhat. When you found me, it was simply the latest in a long line of poorly planned missions, ill-fated quests, and cursed expeditions. I am certain death lies very soon in my future. My so-called "luck" cannot last forever."[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 20, 2011)

Kaedyn gruffly shares, "The blasted dwarf hired me on board the ship with the others.  When it came time to mutiny, I was a bit slow on the uptake not realizing that they were actually going to try it and they had not taken me into their confidences beforehand."

"I suppose I could have been more daring and helped kick the fracas off myself, but I have been conservative minded and cautious."

[sblock=Actions]*Start:* 
*Standard Action:* 
*Move Action:* 
*Minor Action:* 
*End:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini    Stats]*HP:* 57/57 Bloodied 28; *Healing Surges* 14HP, 12/day*
AC: *24 (22 without Shield)*
**Fort:* 20  *Ref:* 17  *Will:* 15
+2 vs. Fear; Resist Poison 5

*Weapons in Hand:* Shield & Javelin[/sblock]__________________________





Kaedyn Thorngood


----------



## Velmont (Apr 20, 2011)

"Officially, I was sent by the wizard council of Athkatla to investigate this place. In exchange, they will protect the shrine of Ilmater in the city while I am gone and restore it. The shrine is small, so it is not hard to understand who is the looser of this bargain.

But Ilmater asked me to come here. I'm not sure yet why, but some of us already have free some slave on a pirate ship. That's some souls who have been freed of their torment and they'll be free to live a real life now. That's good enough. But I have a feeling there is more to understand from this place." answers Cliff to Anguish.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 2, 2011)

_Roll call for after absence reactivation!_


----------



## Velmont (May 2, 2011)

Waiting in time stasis.


----------



## On Puget Sound (May 2, 2011)

here!


----------



## Walking Dad (May 2, 2011)

_Still here!_


----------



## sappire07 (May 3, 2011)

lets get this show on the road binwin growls to his companions


----------



## tiornys (May 3, 2011)

Agreed. says Asterion.

_(obviously, here!)_


----------



## perrinmiller (May 3, 2011)

*Kaedyn Thorngood, Human Male Fighter*

Kaedyn grunts, "Go ahead and lead the way."

[sblock=Actions]*Start:* 
*Standard Action:* 
*Move Action:* 
*Minor Action:* 
*End:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini    Stats]*HP:* 57/57 Bloodied 28; *Healing Surges* 14HP, 12/day*
AC: *24 (22 without Shield)*
**Fort:* 20  *Ref:* 17  *Will:* 15
+2 vs. Fear; Resist Poison 5

*Weapons in Hand:* Shield & Javelin[/sblock]__________________________




Kaedyn Thorngood


----------



## airwalkrr (May 4, 2011)

"My arcane power is with you," Anguish declares.


----------



## Velmont (May 6, 2011)

*OOC:*


Are we waiting on [MENTION=84773]Durlak[/MENTION] or we proceed on?


----------



## Durlak (May 10, 2011)

Sorry for the delay. I'm here

Taran wakes from his trance. "Are we moving now. I'm glad, this place gives me the creeps"


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 21, 2011)

The heroes climb up the stairs, and on their way, they hear the sound of battle ahead. Looking for traps, they open the door to the final chamber. The horror in the room was incredible, corpses and undeads destroyed, covering almost every inch of floor. Still standing, two battered liches, and two human mages, throwing spells at each other, the impact of the arcane powers making the tower shake. Behind these, a high mage and a more powerful Lich, are casting spells, gathering huge amount of arcane power as they do so.


[sblock=FINAL BATTLE!]

R-R-R-Roll initiative! Also I'll need your HP and defenses


MAP



```
Character   	  Contition/HP

Lich1
Lich2
Lich King
Mage1
Mage2
Mage Leader

Kaedyn    		
Cliff	  	
Binwin		 
Anguish	     	       
Roderic 	              
Asterion
Chizzz
Taran
```
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (May 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


Anguish's HP/Defenses
HP 32/43, AC 18, Fort 12 Ref 16 Will 18 (1 surge remaining so I will be staying as far away from combat as possible)
Also, I don't know if we have any initiative bonus effects going on from allies but I just used my standard +2 modifier.


----------



## Durlak (May 21, 2011)

[sblock=OCC]Initiative (1d20+5=6)
HP: 51
AC: 19
F: 14
R: 16
W: 17
[/sblock]


----------



## On Puget Sound (May 21, 2011)

Chizz
AC 19, Fort 18, Ref 18, Wil 14, HP44


----------



## perrinmiller (May 21, 2011)

*Kaedyn Thorngood, Human Male Fighter*









*OOC:*


On the map, what are the brown squares?






Kaedyn takes in the scene, "Crazy loons blasting each other, you guys sure we need to be involved in this?" But he is resigned to the inevitable, despite his grousing, and grips his javelin tightly ready to chuck the thing at the hellish creature in front of him.

[sblock=Actions]Initiative (1d20+5=17)*
Start:* 
*Standard Action:* 
*Move Action:* 
*Minor Action:* 
*End:* [/sblock][sblock=Mini    Stats]*HP:* 57/57 Bloodied 28; *Healing Surges* 14HP, 12/day*
AC: *24 (22 without Shield)*
**Fort:* 20  *Ref:* 17  *Will:* 15
+2 vs. Fear; Resist Poison 5

*Weapons in Hand:* Shield & Javelin[/sblock]__________________________





Kaedyn Thorngood


----------



## sappire07 (May 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


hp:52

ac:21
fort:18
reflex:13
will:15








those abominations must be destroyed!!! Binwin growls at his companions


----------



## Walking Dad (May 22, 2011)

*Rodric the Bright*

"I know that the undead are enemies, but are the others allies?" Rodric asks, ready for everything.

[sblock=OOC]


[sblock=Mini-Sheet]Rodric the Bright
*Perception*: 22 *Insight*: 21 Normal Vision
*AC* 24 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 18 *Will* 19
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 47 / 47 *Bloodied*: 23
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: -
*Saving Throw:* +1; +3 vs death.
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0
*Healing Surge*:11 *Surges per day*: 9 / 9
*At-Will Powers:* Blessing of Battle, Brand of the Sun, Sun's Glow, Lance of Faith
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Word 2/2, Smite Undead/Soothing Light, Sun Burst, Resurgent Sun
*Daily Powers*: Moment of Glory, Bless, Holy Cleansing, Inspire Fervor, Symbol of Life, Sunblade Burst

*Condition:* 


[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 23, 2011)

The heroes surprise the combatants, and a handful of them ready to make the first move!

[sblock=FINAL BATTLE!]

 I still need Cliff and Asterion HP and defenses


MAP

Map notes: 
-Brown squares are ruined furniture. An athletic 20 can get you through them, they provide cover.
-Anyone moving ahead of row 7 may roll a perception check.
-You can move through the squares occupied by your allies as if they were empty, as long as you end your move on an empty square
-Chamber to the right is not empty, it's content will be revealed as soon as someone opens the door.


```
[B]Chizz, Binwin, Anguish and Kaedyn act first.
[/B]
Character   	  Contition/HP

Chizzz
Binwin
Anguish
Kaedyn

Lich1
Lich2
Lich King
Mage1
Mage2
Mage Leader

   		
Cliff	  		     	       
Roderic 	              
Asterion
Taran
```
[/sblock]


----------



## On Puget Sound (May 24, 2011)

(Chizz is waiting for a defender to engage first, before going in)


----------



## airwalkrr (May 24, 2011)

Anguish hesitates for a brief moment, unwilling to make the first move and thus draw too much attention to himself in his wounded state.







*OOC:*


Delay until at least one or two others have acted, but will still act before the liches.


----------



## perrinmiller (May 24, 2011)

*Kaedyn Thorngood, Human Male Fighter*

Kaedyn move forward to his right and takes cover behind some broken furniture. "Well, the hellspawn are definitely not on our side." 

He flings the javelin not really expecting it to hit the creature and draws out another.

[sblock=Actions]*Start:*  N/a
*Move Action:* Move to U-10, updated map
*Standard Action:*  Ranged basic attack on LK; Javelin (1d20+5=17, 1d6+6=9)

*Minor Action:*  Draw another Javelin
*End:* n/a[/sblock][sblock=Mini    Stats]*HP:* 57/57 Bloodied 28; *Healing Surges* 14HP, 12/day*
AC: *24 (22 without Shield)*
**Fort:* 20  *Ref:* 17  *Will:* 15
+2 vs. Fear; Resist Poison 5

*Weapons in Hand:* Shield & Javelin[/sblock]__________________________




Kaedyn Thorngood


----------



## On Puget Sound (May 24, 2011)

Chizz is a backstabber by preference; he decides to fight from a distance until he can enter without being the center of attention.  He aims carefully at the closest skeletal caster and fires at just the right moment to disrupt the monster's aim.  Encouraged by his success, he tries a similar shot against the skeletal leader.


FREE (fast hands) stow Katar
MINOR ready bow
MINOR quarry lich in N3
STANDARD twin strike: 1st shot at quarry, 2nd shot at quarry if 1st shot missed, or at lich king (no cover) if 1st shot hit.

Targets that are hit are -2 to attack with ranged or area attacks til end of my next turn (duelist's longbow)


----------



## Velmont (May 24, 2011)

[SBLOCK=OOC] I don't remember my stats after last combat...

HP 51; Bloodied 25; Surge Value 12; Healing Surges 11
AC 23; Fort 18, Ref 16, Will 17[/SBLOCK]


----------



## sappire07 (May 24, 2011)

death to the abominations!!!! Binwin shouts


OOC: moves to O10


----------



## tiornys (May 25, 2011)

Those undead abominations must die, of course, but what of the mages?  Are we counting them allies?  Asterion tightens his grip on his hammer and prepares to move into the room.

[sblock=OOC]Mostly posting to give VV my HP and defenses, since he rolled initiative for me.  Sorry to be a bit late joining in--missed the activity when it started up.

If I should be down any resources from earlier combats, let me know.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 49/49*  Surges: 11/11  Surge Value: 12
*AC:* 22 *Fortitude:* 17 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 5 Fire *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 5 *Initiative:* (+2) lowish
*Passive Insight:* 21 *Passive Perception:* 16
*Action Points: 1 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*

*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Word of Diminishment, Word of Exchange, Flames of Purity, Word of the Blinding Shield, Rune of Mending[][], Goring Charge, Rune of the Undeniable Dawn, Rune of the Final Act, Shield of Sacrifice, Lullaby Weapon, Armor of Sacrifice, Amulet of Resolution, Battleforged Shield, Forgemaster's Gloves, Flameburst Weapon*
[/sblock]


----------



## On Puget Sound (May 25, 2011)

I'm confused about all the references to injuries from the last combat -  my recollection is that we had a night's sleep, then met some new party members and dealt with a trap, with no damage.  Am I confused?


----------



## airwalkrr (May 27, 2011)

Anguish moves up and to the side closely behind Kaedyn. He chants a word of dark speech that envelopes the nearest lich in a wreath of black flames. He then calls forth the mystic energy of the Feywild to draw a brilliant white flame and set it in the lich's mind and body. Rivulets of argent fire stream up into the air from his eyes, mouth, and hands; agony disrupts his very thoughts.







*OOC:*


move: move to T10, map updated
minor: curse nearest lich
standard: invoke witchfire vs Ref on lich in N3; -5 to attack rolls until end of my next turn if I hit


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 29, 2011)

As the heroes start their assault, the Lich that seems more powerful hits the ground with it's staff and the remains of the corpses that cover the ground rise to their feet, animated by the foul magic. 

The other two liches attack the group, casting a fear spell on Kaedyn and Binwin, making them flee backwards. Their fast casting lets them cast another spell, and both lunch a bolt of dark fire, that catches Chizz and Anguish, burning thier flesh.

The mages in the other corner focus on the powerful lich, but it appears to be protected by some sort of invisible force field that blocks the magical blasts. 

[sblock=FINAL BATTLE!]


MAP

Map notes: 
-Brown squares are ruined furniture. An athletic 20 can get you through them, they provide cover.
-Anyone moving ahead of row 7 may roll a perception check.
-You can move through the squares occupied by your allies as if they were empty, as long as you end your move on an empty square
-Chamber to the right is not empty, it's content will be revealed as soon as someone opens the door.


```
Character   	  Contition/HP

Chizz         34/44		AC: 19	Fort: 18	Ref: 18	Will: 14
Binwin       44/52			AC: 21	Fort: 18	Ref: 13	Will: 15
Anguish      31/43		AC: 18	Fort: 12	Ref: 16	Will: 18
Kaedyn       50/57		AC: 24	Fort: 20	Ref: 17	Will: 15

Lich1         -15/??
Lich2        ??/??
Lich King   ??/??
Mage1      ??/??
Mage2      ??/??
Mage Leader  ??/??
	
Asterion	40/40		AC: 21	Fort: 15	Ref: 19	Will: 18
Roderic	47/47		AC: 24	Fort: 17	Ref: 18	Will: 19
Taran	        51/51		AC: 19	Fort: 14	Ref: 16	Will: 17
Cliff	        51/51		AC: 23	Fort: 18	Ref: 16	Will: 17
```

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/3047312/
[/sblock]


----------



## Durlak (May 29, 2011)

Taran put's his staff to the ground, the earth stats to tremble and vines grow out of nowhere. They grow tall and thick with large spikes coming out everywhere. The two closest skeletons get trapped inside the wall. Then he swiftly moves toward one of the nearest one. Now those foul undead can't get us with their black magic unless they get very close to the wall Shouts Taran to his friends.

[sblock=OCC]
Wall of Thorns
Area wall 8 within 10 squares
Effect: You conjure a wall of thorny, writhing vines. The 
wall can be up to 4 squares high and must be on a solid 
surface, and it lasts until the end of your next turn. The 
wall provides cover. A creature's line of sight through a 
wall square is blocked unless the creature is adjacent to 
that square.
Entering a wall square costs 3 extra squares of 
movement. If a creature enters the wall's space or starts 
its turn there, that creature takes 1d10 + your Wisdom 
modifier (+4) damage and ongoing 5 damage (save ends).
Sustain Minor: The wall persists
[/sblock]


----------



## On Puget Sound (May 29, 2011)

[sblock="ooc"]
the 15 points Chizz did (and the -2 to ranged attack, which was evidently not enough) was to the lich in N3, his quarry, not the lich king.  I rolled 24 to hit the quarry (who had cover) but only 19 to hit the king (who had no cover). [/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (May 29, 2011)

Anguish's eyes burn with fury as he calls upon the hellfire burning in his soul to punish the lich who struck him. He then steps forward and calls out with a furious wrath at the skeletal creature between him and the liches, cursing it, "Begone, minions! You shall not stand between me and your master!" As if from sheer mental will, he invokes a bolt of dark, crackling eldritch energy at the skeleton.







*OOC:*


reaction: infernal wrath on lich that hit him (ignore the d20, it was an accident, total should be 8)
move: move to T7 (gaining concealment)
minor: curse skeleton in R6
standard: eldritch blast vs reflex on skeleton in R6
enemies cursed: lich in N3, skeleton in R6

Sorry for all the edits. I keep forgetting things.


----------



## Velmont (May 30, 2011)

Cliff move next to Taran. "There is things that should not exist in this world. Even Ilmather have no mercy for those undead creatures" as he tells that, his body starts to shine in a bright light. Cliff raise his shield. "Protect us, Ilmather!" All his companions

[SBLOCK=OOC]*Move*: Walk to S11
*Minor*: Astral Splendor (-2 to att. Cliff until he is bloodied, shed bright light within 6 squares)
*Minor*: Preservation Heavy Shield (Every allies within 5 squares of Cliff and Cliff, in other word, every PC, gains 11 THP)[/SBLOCK]

[SBLOCK=Status]HP 51; THP: 11; Bloodied 25; Surge Value 12; Healing Surges 11
AC 23; Fort 18, Ref 16, Will 17 
-2 to attack Cliff until he is bloodied[/SBLOCK]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 31, 2011)

*Kaedyn Thorngood, Human Male Fighter*

Kaedyn moves up behind Anguish and throws his javelin at the nearest skeleton, but the throw is not his best. "Blasted skeletons!  Damn things explode on you." 

He draws his broadsword.

[sblock=Actions]*Start:*  N/a
*Move Action:* Move to T-8, updated map
*Standard Action:*  Ranged basic attack on S@ R6; Javelin (1d20+5=16, 1d6+6=7)
*Minor Action:*  Draw broadsword
*End:* n/a[/sblock][sblock=Mini    Stats]*HP:* 50/57+11THP Bloodied 28; *Healing Surges* 14HP, 12/day*
AC: *24 (22 without Shield)*
**Fort:* 20  *Ref:* 17  *Will:* 15
+2 vs. Fear; Resist Poison 5

*Weapons in Hand:* Shield & Broadsword[/sblock]__________________________




Kaedyn Thorngood


----------



## tiornys (Jun 1, 2011)

Asterion swiftly approaches the skeleton near Taran, raising his hammer.  Moradin, lend me strength! Wsrosk!  As he speaks, the rune twists into being, hanging in mid air for a brief moment before Asterion's hammer smashes it forward at the skeleton.  Unfortunately, the hammer's head catches on some of the newly grown thorns and fails to imprint the rune, which fades away.  A slight glow surrounds Asterion, lending comfort to nearby allies.

[sblock=Rune State: Protection]Adjacent allies gain resist 2 all damage.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mechanics]Move: to Q11 (updated map with my move and Cliff's move)
Standard: Word of Exchange (protection) on the skeleton at Q10, probably missing.

I plan to use Word of the Blinding Shield as an immediate interrupt on the first skeleton or lich within 5 squares of me who makes a melee or ranged attack against an ally.

for reference:  [sblock= Word of Exchange]At-Will - Divine, Runic, Weapon
Standard Action - Melee weapon
*Target:* One creature
*Attack:* +10 vs. AC
*Hit:* 1d10 (brutal 2) + 5 damage.  _Rune of Destruction:_ Before the end of your next turn, the next attack against the target from one of your allies deals 2 extra damage to the target, and the ally gains 2 temporary hit points. _Rune of Protection:_ The target takes a -2 penalty to all defenses until the end of your next turn, and the next ally to hit the target before the end of your next turn gains a +2 power bonus to AC until the end of your next turn. 
---[/sblock]
[sblock= Word of the Blinding Shield]Encounter - Divine, Radiant, Runic, Weapon
Immediate Interrupt - Close burst 5
*Trigger:* An enemy makes an attack roll against your ally.
*Target:* The triggering enemy in the burst.
*Attack:* +10 vs. Fortitude
*Hit:* The target is blinded until the end of its turn. _Rune of Destruction:_ The target also takes 3 radiant damage. Rune of Protection: The ally gains 3 temporary hit points. 
---[/sblock][/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 49/49 (11 temp HP)*  Surges: 11/11  Surge Value: 12
*AC:* 22 *Fortitude:* 17 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 5 Fire *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 5 *Initiative:* (+2) xx
*Passive Insight:* 21 *Passive Perception:* 16
*Action Points: x [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*  Rune State of Protection

*Actions:
[x]Standard
[x]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Word of Diminishment, Word of Exchange, Flames of Purity, Word of the Blinding Shield, Rune of Mending[][], Goring Charge, Rune of the Undeniable Dawn, Rune of the Final Act, Shield of Sacrifice, Lullaby Weapon, Armor of Sacrifice, Amulet of Resolution, Battleforged Shield, Forgemaster's Gloves, Flameburst Weapon*
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 5, 2011)

_[MENTION=92841]sappire07[/MENTION] , [MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION] , we are waiting on you._


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry, Roric is listed after the lich. Has he still an higher initiative?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 5, 2011)

_They Lichs have already moved, so all the heroes go, and then the enemies._


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 6, 2011)

*Rodric the Bright*

"Amaunator, lend us accuracy and protection, so we may prevail versus these foes of the glorious sun!" Rodric intones and move forward.Bursts and blasts of holy energy inspire and protect his allies.

[sblock=OOC]

move: move to U12
minor: Bless
standard: after Binwin's Move: Moment of Glory up-left. rodric and allies in blast gain resist 5 (all).


[sblock=Mini-Sheet]Rodric the Bright
*Perception*: 22 *Insight*: 21 Normal Vision
*AC* 24 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 18 *Will* 19
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 47 / 47 *Bloodied*: 23
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: -
*Saving Throw:* +1; +3 vs death.
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0
*Healing Surge*:11 *Surges per day*: 9 / 9
*At-Will Powers:* Blessing of Battle, Brand of the Sun, Sun's Glow, Lance of Faith
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Word 2/2, Smite Undead/Soothing Light, Sun Burst, Resurgent Sun
*Daily Powers*: Moment of Glory, Bless, Holy Cleansing, Inspire Fervor, Symbol of Life, Sunblade Burst

*Condition:*  Blessed +1 att bonus, resist 5 (all)


[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## sappire07 (Jun 7, 2011)

ooc:moves to to m11(sorry for delay my computer wasnt working)


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

sappire07 said:


> ooc:moves to to m11(sorry for delay my computer wasnt working)











*OOC:*


If you move to p11, Rodric would give you resist all 5 for this round and will continue so as a minor action as long as he is able to take one. Just for you to know. This is why I delayed to act after you with this power.


----------



## sappire07 (Jun 10, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> If you move to p11, Rodric would give you resist all 5 for this round and will continue so as a minor action as long as he is able to take one. Just for you to know. This is why I delayed to act after you with this power.




ooc: okay will do that instead if its not to late


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 12, 2011)

The battle rages on in the dark chambers of Spellhold.

The heroes fight brevely against the undead monstrosities, and fend off most of the attacks! Taran's wall of thorns envelopes and constricts the skeletons trapped within. Kaedyn takes a necrotic blast in the chest, but grunting, he shakes off the effects. Anguish is not so lucky, but Aumator's light, and Ilmater's grace, help reduce the wounds to a mere scratch. The skeletons charge into the wall of vegetation, and try to cut down our heroes, but both Asterion and Binwin, nimbly block and deflect the rusty swords. Asterion fails to connect with his hammer, but the dwarven paladin crush bones under his weapon, thanks to the guidance of Aumator. Anguish and Kaedyn also have to block the skeleton's blades, as a ethereal rune materializes over the skeleton that made the attack, but quickly fades away, finding too much of a resistance from the undead. To Kaedyn relief, these skeletons seem quite different from the ones he fought on the bridge.
Meanwhile, on the other side of the room, two skeletons charge the mages, which pelt them with magical projectiles, before the reach them and slash them with their swords. The powerful wizard speaks baleful words, lifts his hands, and black lightning shoot from them, hitting the skeletons. Slowly, they turn, bond to a new master.



[sblock=FINAL BATTLE!]


MAP

Map notes: 
-Brown squares are ruined furniture. An athletic 20 can get you through them, they provide cover.
-Anyone moving ahead of row 7 may roll a perception check.
-You can move through the squares occupied by your allies as if they were empty, as long as you end your move on an empty square
-Chamber to the right is not empty, it's content will be revealed as soon as someone opens the door.


```
Character   	  Contition/HP

Chizz         34/44		AC: 19	Fort: 18	Ref: 18	Will: 14 11 thp
Binwin       44/52			AC: 21	Fort: 18	Ref: 13	Will: 15 11 thp
Anguish      31/43		AC: 18	Fort: 12	Ref: 16	Will: 18
Kaedyn       50/57		AC: 24	Fort: 20	Ref: 17	Will: 15 11 thp

Sk1    28/50		AC: 20	Fort: 20	Ref: 17	Will: ?? Ongoing 5
Sk2    19/50		AC: 20	Fort: 20	Ref: 17	Will: ?? Ongoing 5
Sk3     9/50		AC: 20	Fort: 20	Ref: 17	Will: ?? Cursed
Sk4     7/50		AC: 20	Fort: 20	Ref: 17	Will: ?? Ongoing 5
Sk5    14/50		AC: 20	Fort: 20	Ref: 17	Will: ?? Ongoing 5
Sk6    14/50		AC: 20	Fort: 20	Ref: 17	Will: ??
Sk7    12/50		AC: 20	Fort: 20	Ref: 17	Will: ??
Lich1         -15/??	AC: 24	Fort: ??	Ref: 22	Will: ??
Lich2        -8/??		AC: 24	Fort: ??	Ref: 22	Will: ?? Cursed
Lich King   ??/??		
Mage1      ??/??
Mage2      ??/??
Mage Leader  ??/??
	
Asterion	40/40		AC: 21	Fort: 15	Ref: 19	Will: 18 11 thp
Roderic	47/47		AC: 24	Fort: 17	Ref: 18	Will: 19 11 thp
Taran	        51/51		AC: 19	Fort: 14	Ref: 16	Will: 17 11 thp
Cliff	        51/51		AC: 23	Fort: 18	Ref: 16	Will: 17 11 thp

Group: Resist 5, +1 attack, +11 thp
```

Roll Lookup
Roll Lookup
Roll Lookup
Roll Lookup
Roll Lookup
Roll Lookup
[/sblock]


----------



## On Puget Sound (Jun 13, 2011)

Chizz sees his chance to move up.  He grins at the skeletons struggling in the wall of thorns, but notices one has gotten through the wall to the other side.  He steps up to the hedge, dropping his bow and drawing his blade, which shimmers a moment and becomes two identical blades, one for each hand.

With a savage swipe, the half-orc chops at the skeleton, then plants his elbow in the exposed ribcage and pushes the monster back into the thorns!

[sblock=actions]note:  Chizz has +1 attack from Bless, and 11 thp, but does not have the resist 5 from Moment of glory as he was out of the area.
MOVE: to O11
FREE: drop bow on the ground in O11
FREE (fast hands): draw Katar
MINOR: split katar into two blades.
STANDARD: duelist's flurry on S1; pushing it back into the thorns in M10
IMMEDIATE REACTION if an adjacent enemy bloodies me or scores a critical hit on me:
Hybrid daily 5: Wounded Beast. Standard or immediate reaction, melee. +10 vs AC, 3d6+5. Miss: half damage. Effect: You can spend a healing surge. Trigger: When an adjacent enemy bloodies you or critically hits you, you can use this power as an immediate reaction. Quarry possible.  Also: Chizz gains 5 thp when first bloodied.[/sblock]

[sblock=status]
+1 attack (bless), +2 defenses (undeniable dawn), DR 2 (blessing of battle)
bow is on the ground in O11
HP: 34/44, +11 thp
Resources available:
action point
second wind
5 thp when first bloodied
Off-Hand Strike
Nasty Backswing
Wounded Beast
Duelist's Prowess
Lucky Charm
Breach Bracers
Potion of Healing (heroic tier)
[/sblock]


----------



## On Puget Sound (Jun 13, 2011)

Enthused by his mighty blow against the skeleton, Chizz whirls around and smites the spambot!  (reported)


----------



## tiornys (Jun 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm assuming I used Word of the Blinding Shield and missed?  I was planning to enter the Destruction runestate on that power.







As the skeletons press forward, Asterion raises his shield and steps back.  EstenAuran Szarr!  A complex sigil blooms on the head of his hammer.  As he swings the hammer above his head, the sigil brightens, then flares outward in a burst of radiance, searing the nearby skeletons.  The sigil subsides, but remains hanging in the air, its gentle glow a comfort to Asterion's friends.

[sblock=Rune State: Destruction]Allies gain a +1 bonus to hit vs. enemies adjacent to Asterion.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mechanics]Move: shift to P12 (updated map)
Standard: Rune of the Undeniable Dawn on 4 skeletons (edit: vs. AC).  I create a zone in a close burst 3 that grants a +2 power bonus to all defense for me and any ally in the zone.  (edit: X's mark the corners of the zone)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 49/49 (11 temp HP)*  Surges: 11/11  Surge Value: 12
*AC:* 22 *Fortitude:* 17 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 5 Fire, 5 all *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 5 *Initiative:* (+2) xx
*Passive Insight:* 21 *Passive Perception:* 16
*Action Points: x [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*  Rune State of Destruction, Rodric's resistance, maintaining Rune of the Undeniable Dawn

*Actions:
[x]Standard
[x]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Word of Diminishment, Word of Exchange, Flames of Purity, Word of the Blinding Shield, Rune of Mending[][], Goring Charge, Rune of the Undeniable Dawn, Rune of the Final Act, Shield of Sacrifice, Lullaby Weapon, Armor of Sacrifice, Amulet of Resolution, Battleforged Shield, Forgemaster's Gloves, Flameburst Weapon*
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 13, 2011)

*Kaedyn Thorngood, Human Male Fighter*

Kaedyn swings his broadsword, "Die spawn of hell!"  As the skeleton falls in a heap, the fighter moves to flank the nearest skeleton.

[sblock=Actions]*Start:*  N/a
*Standard Action:* At Will attack on S@ S7;Resolute Shield (1d20+11=21,  1d10+10=12); KIA
*Move Action:* Move to R-9, updated map
*Minor Action:*  none
*End:* n/a[/sblock][sblock=Mini    Stats]*HP:* 50/57+11THP Bloodied 28; *Healing Surges* 14HP, 12/day*
AC: *24 (22 without Shield)*
**Fort:* 20  *Ref:* 17  *Will:* 15
+2 vs. Fear; Resist Poison 5

*Weapons in Hand:* Shield & Broadsword[/sblock]__________________________





Kaedyn Thorngood


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 13, 2011)

*Rodric the Bright*

"Amaunator, destroy these undead with your radiant touch!" Rodric intones and move forward. His sword glows with radiant as he attacks the skeleton and bolsters Chizz.

[sblock=OOC]

That assumes S2 is still active:

free: change damage to radiant
minor: sustain Moment of Glory
move: to Q11
standard: Blessing of Battle vs S2. Effect: gives Chizz DR2 vs all for this round

(sorry I wasn't able to include chizz in the moment of glory)

[sblock=Mini-Sheet]Rodric the Bright
*Perception*: 22 *Insight*: 21 Normal Vision
*AC* 24 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 18 *Will* 19
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 47 / 47 *Bloodied*: 23
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: -
*Saving Throw:* +1; +3 vs death.
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0
*Healing Surge*:11 *Surges per day*: 9 / 9
*At-Will Powers:* Blessing of Battle, Brand of the Sun, Sun's Glow, Lance of Faith
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Word 2/2, Smite Undead/Soothing Light, Sun Burst, Resurgent Sun
*Daily Powers*: Moment of Glory, Bless, Holy Cleansing, Inspire Fervor, Symbol of Life, Sunblade Burst

*Condition:*  Blessed (+1 att bonus), resist 5 (all)


[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Jun 14, 2011)

Cliff move forward toward the Lich King. "Foul creature, your fight is with me now!" Even if he is standing a few meters for it, he swings his sword, who unleash a spray of acid that hit the Lich King and the acid start to eat what remain of his flesh.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*Move*: Walk to R6
*Minor*: Divine Challenge the Lich King
*Standard*: Acidic Longsword (melee 5) vs AC on LK (1d20+12=31, 1d8+5=13) That's should hit.
*Free:* Acidic Longsword: Assuming I just hit, The Lich King gains ongoing 5 acid damage (save ends). [/SBLOCK]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 15, 2011)

[SBLOCK=OOC]







Velmont said:


> *Move*: Walk to S8
> *Standard*: Strike of Hope vs AC on SK3 (1d20+12=31, 1d8+5=13) That's a kill, and Anguish gains 3 THP.



Actually, Kaedyn already dispatched SK3.  I did not remove it from the map, leaving that for the DM to take care of.  Nice to know that other players are reading my posts. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Velmont (Jun 15, 2011)

[SBLOCK=OOC]







perrinmiller said:


> Actually, Kaedyn already dispatched SK3.  I did not remove it from the map, leaving that for the DM to take care of.  Nice to know that other players are reading my posts.




[MENTION=88649]perrinmiller[/MENTION]: Your post tells you attack S@, and on my keybord, @ is SHIFT-2, so I guessed it was a typo and you meant S2. Also, your character is standing next to S2. 
Conclusion, it's your fault. I have read it, you are not clear.  

I'll go edit my post[/SBLOCK]


----------



## airwalkrr (Jun 15, 2011)

"Thank you for clearing the way," Anguish says plainly to his allies without looking back. "Now cower before my arcane might, lich king! I call upon the fey powers that rule the wilds of this world and those beyond, bind this creature to my will! Muhoruata!"

With this last utterance a thin green veil covers the lich king and Anguish smiles. "Now I have you."

Anguish summons the might of the fey to create a fist-sized orb of painful blue-white radiance that whirls around the lich king, searing him. Fierce rays shoot from it like jabbing daggers of light, fencing him in where he stands.[sblock=actions]minor: curse lich king
move: shift to S6
standard: invoke dread star on lich king (+1 hellfire blood, +1 bless, +1 prime shot), regardless of hit/miss, lich king is -2 to will (save ends), if hit, immobilized until my next turn, total damage 27 (I forgot to add +2 from my magic rod to the damage rolls)[/sblock][sblock=effects]
bless (+1 power to attack)
moment of glory (resist 5 all)
temp hp 11
temp hp 3
_do these stack?_
Infernal Wrath
Witchfire
Ethereal Stride
Otherwind Stride
Dread Star
Crown of Madness
Cursed: lich in N3, lich king in Q2[/sblock]


----------



## sappire07 (Jun 16, 2011)

slay the abominations!!!! Binwin shouts to his companions.


ooc: moves to S8


----------



## Durlak (Aug 2, 2011)

Taran says to binwin "Care to switch sides so I can flank the skeleton?"
Taran shapeshift to a panther and mauls the skeleton near him.

[sblock=OCC]
If binwin is able and willing to switch then Taran hits S2. If not then it still hits S2 but without the extra 11 damage.
Grasping Claws: A: 1d20+8, D: 1d8+4. If enemy grants CA then +1d10(Grasping Claws) +1d10 (Claw Gloves)
[/sblock]
1d20+8=20, 1d8+4=5, 2d10=11


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 3, 2011)

The skeletons fall under the might of Asterion and Roderic's glowing power, and Chizz and Kaedyn's blades. 
Meanwhile, the skeletons now controlled by the archmage move to engage the lichs, who combining their power bring down another mage with spikes of ice, that impale the unlucky bastard. 
Cliff and Anguish fiercely attack the lich king. Apparently fearing being destroyed way to quickly, the lich shifts from existence, leaving a blue energy tray that dissipates in the air.

_OOC: The skeletons are dead, I need new actions from Taran before finishing the full update_


----------



## Durlak (Aug 3, 2011)

Seeing the skelentons detroyed Taran hurries to the liches and moving the Death Fang Totem he shouts "Ignis fatuus!" Ligth sprinkles inocently come out of the totem and hit the liches in the face.

[sblock=OCC]
Fairy Fire
Area burst 1 within 10; Each creature in burst
Attack: Wisdom vs. Will
Hit: The target is slowed and grants combat 
advantage (save ends both).
Aftereffect: 3d6 + Wisdom modifier (+4) radiant 
damage, and the target grants combat advantage 
until the end of your next turn.
Miss: 1d6 + Wisdom modifier (+4) radiant damage, 
and the target grants combat advantage until the end 
of your next turn.

I don't remember well, but I think that I had to roll a dice for the attack and damage separately for each creature.
1d20+8=17, 3d6+4=12, 3d6+4=7, 1d6 + 4=8, 1d6+4=7

Edit: New Attack Roll 1d20+8=28
And use the first damage roll.
[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Aug 3, 2011)

*OOC:*




Durlak said:


> I don't remember well, but I think that I had to roll a dice for the attack and damage separately for each creature.




Nope. An attack roll for *each* opponnent. A *single* damage roll applied to all opponents.


----------



## airwalkrr (Aug 4, 2011)

"Cursed fiend!" Anguish cries at the lich king's departure, "I shall destroy you yet!"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 8, 2011)

The skeletons fall under the might of Asterion and Roderic's glowing power, and Chizz and Kaedyn's blades. 
Meanwhile, the skeletons now controlled by the archmage move to engage the lichs, who combining their power bring down another mage with spikes of ice, that impale the unlucky bastard. 
Cliff and Anguish fiercely attack the lich king. Apparently fearing being destroyed way to quickly, the lich shifts from existence, leaving a blue energy tray that dissipates in the air.
Taran calls forth the spirits of the feyworld, hindering and searing the lichs.

[sblock=FINAL BATTLE!]


MAP

Map notes: 
-Brown squares are ruined furniture. An athletic 20 can get you through them, they provide cover.
-Anyone moving ahead of row 7 may roll a perception check.
-You can move through the squares occupied by your allies as if they were empty, as long as you end your move on an empty square
-Chamber to the right is not empty, it's content will be revealed as soon as someone opens the door.


```
Character   	  Contition/HP

Chizz         34/44		AC: 19	Fort: 18	Ref: 18	Will: 14 11 thp
Binwin       44/52			AC: 21	Fort: 18	Ref: 13	Will: 15 11 thp
Anguish      31/43		AC: 18	Fort: 12	Ref: 16	Will: 18
Kaedyn       50/57		AC: 24	Fort: 20	Ref: 17	Will: 15 11 thp

Sk1    Destroyed		AC: 20	Fort: 20	Ref: 17	Will: ?? Ongoing 5
Sk2    Destroyed		AC: 20	Fort: 20	Ref: 17	Will: ?? Ongoing 5
Sk3    Destroyed		AC: 20	Fort: 20	Ref: 17	Will: ?? Cursed
Sk4    Destroyed		AC: 20	Fort: 20	Ref: 17	Will: ?? Ongoing 5
Sk5    Destroyed		AC: 20	Fort: 20	Ref: 17	Will: ?? Ongoing 5
Sk6    14/50		AC: 20	Fort: 20	Ref: 17	Will: ??
Sk7    12/50		AC: 20	Fort: 20	Ref: 17	Will: ??
Lich1         -30/??	AC: 24	Fort: ??	Ref: 22	Will: ?? Grands combat Advantage, Slowed
Lich2        -23/??		AC: 24	Fort: ??	Ref: 22	Will: ?? Cursed, Grands combat Advantage, Slowed
Lich King   Gone	
Mage1      Dead
Mage2      Dead
Mage Leader  ??/??
	
Asterion	40/40		AC: 21	Fort: 15	Ref: 19	Will: 18 11 thp
Roderic	47/47		AC: 24	Fort: 17	Ref: 18	Will: 19 11 thp
Taran	        51/51		AC: 19	Fort: 14	Ref: 16	Will: 17 11 thp
Cliff	        51/51		AC: 23	Fort: 18	Ref: 16	Will: 17 11 thp

Group: Resist 5, +1 attack, +11 thp
```

[/sblock]


----------



## On Puget Sound (Aug 8, 2011)

With the liches being routed by our side, Chizz turns his attention to the mages, unsure of their intentions.
MOVE: to I-13
STANDARD: move to C13
MINOR: Intimidate, to convince the mage that attacking us would be unwise.

The dead are our enemies; the living are our friends until they prove they're not.  You plan to keep living... right?

It would be more convincing if he had not slipped embarrassingly on a puddle of blood on the way, clumsily flailing his arms to keep from falling.

IMMEDIATE REACTION if an adjacent enemy bloodies me or scores a critical hit on me:
Hybrid daily 5: Wounded Beast. Standard or immediate reaction, melee. +10 vs AC, 3d6+5. Miss: half damage. Effect: You can spend a healing surge. Trigger: When an adjacent enemy bloodies you or critically hits you, you can use this power as an immediate reaction. Quarry possible.  Also: Chizz gains 5 thp when first bloodied.

[sblock=status]
+1 attack (bless), +2 defenses (undeniable dawn), DR 2 (blessing of battle)
bow is on the ground in O11
HP: 34/44, +11 thp
Resources available:
action point
second wind
5 thp when first bloodied
Off-Hand Strike
Nasty Backswing
Wounded Beast
Duelist's Prowess
Lucky Charm
Breach Bracers
Potion of Healing (heroic tier)
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Aug 15, 2011)

Anguish moves into a more advantageous position to take on the remaining liches. Meanwhile, he intones dark speech and encircles the nearest skeleton with a ring of black energy, then summons forth the power of the fey, firing a bolt of dark, crackling eldritch energy at his lich foe.[sblock=actions]move: move to R2
minor: curse skeleton 6
standard: eldritch blast on lich 2[/sblock][sblock=effects]bless (+1 power to attack)
moment of glory (resist 5 all)
temp hp 11
temp hp 3
_do these stack?_
Infernal Wrath
Witchfire
Ethereal Stride
Otherwind Stride
Dread Star
Crown of Madness
Cursed: lich in N3, lich king in Q2, skeleton 6[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 15, 2011)

[MENTION=68988]On Puget Sound[/MENTION], as [MENTION=12460]airwalkrr[/MENTION] correctly interpreted, the Lichs are quite alive (or undead) at the moment. The mage-controlled minions are the skeletons. Not that it wasn't funny to watch at Chizz trying to look intimidating as he tripped over some blood


----------



## Velmont (Aug 15, 2011)

Cliff move toward the Liches and engage the first one. He slash at it but the Lich block the blow, but not without being burned by the holy strength of the Paladin.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*Move*: Walk to O3
*Minor*: Divine Strength
*Standard*: Majestic Halo vs AC on L2 (1d20+11=18, 3d8+9=24) Miss. Deals 12 fire damages and until the end of the encounter, any enemy starting his turn adjacent to you is under your divine sanction until the end of his turn.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## On Puget Sound (Aug 16, 2011)

Voda Vosa said:


> [MENTION=68988]On Puget Sound[/MENTION], as [MENTION=12460]airwalkrr[/MENTION] correctly interpreted, the Lichs are quite alive (or undead) at the moment. The mage-controlled minions are the skeletons. Not that it wasn't funny to watch at Chizz trying to look intimidating as he tripped over some blood




Yes, I know they are still active, but it seems like the party has them in hand, and I couldn't get to them easily through the wall of thorns... so I thought I would spend a turn to dissuade the criminally insane mages from making the fight more complicated.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 16, 2011)

*Kaedyn Thorngood, Human Male Fighter*









*OOC:*


Move after everyone else since he is last on Initiative Order of the Players.





Kaedyn hustles after Cliff and Anguish to engage the Liches, planning to defeat them in close combat or die trying.

[sblock=Actions]*Start:*  N/a
*Standard Action:* Move to R5
*Move Action:* Move to O2, updated map
*Minor Action:*  none
*End:* n/a[/sblock][sblock=Mini    Stats]*HP:* 50/57+11THP Bloodied 28; *Healing Surges* 14HP, 12/day*
AC: *24 (22 without Shield)*
**Fort:* 20  *Ref:* 17  *Will:* 15
+2 vs. Fear; Resist Poison 5

*Weapons in Hand:* Shield & Broadsword[/sblock]__________________________





Kaedyn Thorngood


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 17, 2011)

*Rodric the Bright*

Rodric moves forward, his glowing blade cleaving into the skeleton next to the dwarf.

[sblock=OOC]

assuming S6 still stands

free: change damage to radiant
minor: sustain Moment of Glory
move: to Q11
standard: Brand of the Sun vs S2.


[sblock=Mini-Sheet]
Rodric the Bright
*Perception*: 22 *Insight*: 21 Normal Vision
*AC* 24 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 18 *Will* 19
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 47 / 47 *Bloodied*: 23
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: -
*Saving Throw:* +1; +3 vs death.
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0
*Healing Surge*:11 *Surges per day*: 9 / 9
*At-Will Powers:* Blessing of Battle, Brand of the Sun, Sun's Glow, Lance of Faith
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Word 2/2, Smite Undead/Soothing Light, Sun Burst, Resurgent Sun
*Daily Powers*: Moment of Glory, Bless, Holy Cleansing, Inspire Fervor, Symbol of Life, Sunblade Burst

*Condition:*  Blessed (+1 att bonus), resist 5 (all)


[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Durlak (Aug 18, 2011)

Taran shifshapes into his favorite shape, the panther. Runs into the fray and rends the undead with his sharp claws.

[sblock=Actions]
Minor: Shapeshift into beast form. 
Move to M3. And use:
Grasping Claws vs Lich 1: 
Wis vs Ref 
+2 for Com. Adv.
+1d10 for using Grasping Claws with Com. Adv.
+1d10 for Com. Adv. with Claw Glowes
1d20+10=20, 1d8+5 + 2d10=24

Taran doesn't sustain the wall of thornes, so it's undone when he finish his turn.
[/sblock]


----------



## tiornys (Aug 18, 2011)

With the wall of thorns gone, Asterion moves up near Roderic and Binwin.  He raises his hammer and speaks the rune Ignus.  A twisting wreath of fire forms before him, blasting forth as he strikes the flames with his hammer, scorching the skeletons and granting strength to his allies. 

[sblock=Rune State: Destruction]Allies gain a +1 bonus to hit vs. enemies adjacent to Asterion.[/sblock]
[sblock=Roderic and Binwin]Gain a +3 power bonus to damage rolls until the end of my next turn.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mechanics]Move: 5 squares to M7 (updated map)
Standard: Flames of Purity on 2 skeletons.  Roderic and Binwin gain a +3 power bonus to damage rolls until the end of my next turn.
Minor: sustain Rune of the Undeniable Dawn (just in case we move back to the zone...)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 49/49 (11 temp HP)*  Surges: 11/11  Surge Value: 12
*AC:* 22 *Fortitude:* 17 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 5 Fire, 5 all *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 5 *Initiative:* (+2) xx
*Passive Insight:* 21 *Passive Perception:* 16
*Action Points: 1 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*  Rune State of Destruction, Rodric's resistance, maintaining Rune of the Undeniable Dawn

*Actions:
[x]Standard
[x]Move
[x]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Word of Diminishment, Word of Exchange, Flames of Purity, Word of the Blinding Shield, Rune of Mending[][], Goring Charge, Rune of the Undeniable Dawn, Rune of the Final Act, Shield of Sacrifice, Lullaby Weapon, Armor of Sacrifice, Amulet of Resolution, Battleforged Shield, Forgemaster's Gloves, Flameburst Weapon*
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 26, 2011)

The combined attack of the heroes is too much for the undead spellcasters, and they retreat as their master did, in a flash of blue energy. 
Asterion Binwin and Roderic finish off the remeining skeletons.

As the dust settles in the battlefield, you can hear the archwizard grunting. 
*"You fools! I was THIS close of anchoring the Lich Iccareus! You spoiled my plan and got my apprentices dead."* the man grith his teeth, and is then when he spots Anguish. *"You! You were dead!" *his eyes start to glare at each of the heroes, as if assessing whether or not he could take them all. *"The Gods spit in my face, but alas, they have at least rewarded my with brave souls. Listen up, it might not be too late to stop Iccareus. We need to get to his sanctum and ..."* he blinks quickly a couple of times, as he sees 'What?' painted on your faces. *"Right... lets start from the begining: Iccareus was a former prisoner in the Spellhold island, he was a powerful wizard in his time, an elf. He went mad with power, and recluded here, not without first whipping out half of the cowled wizards guild. Now, he has risen as a lich, and created an artifact that is draining all arcane power into it. And the drain effect radius is expanding. We've devised a ward to protect ourselves from that magic, that's why I'm able to cast arcane spells, as you too." *he points at Anguish. *"I think Iccareus will use all the accumulated power to enhance his magical apptitudes. Calisham is one of the most arcane rich realm, if he drains the power there, he might even challenge the Gods. We must find him and destroy him and his phylactery, before it's too late. His sanctum must be in the former prefect's office, atop this tower." *He makes a pause, as to let all the information settle in. *"What say you?"*


----------



## On Puget Sound (Aug 27, 2011)

And you?  Are you also an inmate here?  You seem quite lucid for a mad wizard.


----------



## airwalkrr (Aug 28, 2011)

"If your words are true, wizard, then the lich must be stopped, not that it will make much difference. I am certain even if we succeed some other fell power will threaten Faerun again. Such is life. Well, onward then! If we are to stop this lich, I imagine we ought to make haste."


----------



## tiornys (Aug 28, 2011)

Asterion nods in agreement.  Yes, we must stop the lich.  Though his words do not show his doubts, Asterion assesses the Archwizard, trying to determine of the man is truthful, or lying in an attempt to manipulate us in some fashion.

[sblock=Mechanics]Insight on the Archwizard

Have we taken a short rest, or is that pending our reaction to the Archwizard?[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 49/49 (11 temp HP)*  Surges: 11/11  Surge Value: 12
*AC:* 22 *Fortitude:* 17 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 5 Fire, 5 all *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 5 *Initiative:* (+2) xx
*Passive Insight:* 21 *Passive Perception:* 16
*Action Points: 1 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*  Rune State of Destruction, Rodric's resistance, maintaining Rune of the Undeniable Dawn

*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Word of Diminishment, Word of Exchange, Flames of Purity, Word of the Blinding Shield, Rune of Mending[][], Goring Charge, Rune of the Undeniable Dawn, Rune of the Final Act, Shield of Sacrifice, Lullaby Weapon, Armor of Sacrifice, Amulet of Resolution, Battleforged Shield, Forgemaster's Gloves, Flameburst Weapon*
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 28, 2011)

*Rodric the Bright*

"Whatever. The Undead are the true enemy. Let's move!" Rodric says, still maintaining the helpful magic he had cast.

[sblock=OOC]

Insight check on Archwizard.

no short rest. will remain concentrated to keep encounter long powers going.

minor: sustain Moment of Glory

[sblock=Mini-Sheet]
Rodric the Bright
*Perception*: 22 *Insight*: 21 Normal Vision
*AC* 24 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 18 *Will* 19
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 47 / 47 *Bloodied*: 23
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: -
*Saving Throw:* +1; +3 vs death.
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0
*Healing Surge*:11 *Surges per day*: 9 / 9
*At-Will Powers:* Blessing of Battle, Brand of the Sun, Sun's Glow, Lance of Faith
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Word 2/2, Smite Undead/Soothing Light, Sun Burst, Resurgent Sun
*Daily Powers*: Moment of Glory, Bless, Holy Cleansing, Inspire Fervor, Symbol of Life, Sunblade Burst

*Condition:*  Blessed (+1 att bonus), resist 5 (all)


[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Aug 29, 2011)

"I say we will help you to stop that lich. I do not like the idea of seeing him traveling around using his necromancy, even less if he is able to free himself from this island. After all, we are here to investigate the reason of this anti-magic aura on that island and it seems the lich is the reason. But what have brought you to this island."

[SBLOCK=OOC]Insight against the wizard: Insight (1d20+11=26)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 29, 2011)

*"As a wizard, you might deduce by yourselves how a gigantic anti-magic aura would prejudice me, I believe. I also belong to an organization of spellcasters, that also see this as a mayor threat to our activities." *the wizard replies.

[sblock=Roderic and Cliff] 
Although the wizard seems to be telling the truth, he doesn't strike you as the altruistic kind. There must be an ulterior moto for this man to be here. [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Just a hunch: Can we see his forehead? Has he any tattoos? Is his robe red? Thay accent?


----------



## airwalkrr (Aug 29, 2011)

"Well then, let us be on our way immediately!" Anguish bellows. "Though it will likely end in our deaths, we must at least make the attempt. Do you know the way to the top, wizard?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 30, 2011)

*"Pessimist are we?"* states the wizard, folding his hands in his broad sleeves. *"Indeed I know the way, follow." *he declares, as he produces a staff out of nowhere, and moves behind the crates where the lichs where concealing, and up the stairs behind. His robes are dark slate grey and he has long black hair and beard, he doesn't seem to have any kind of tatoo or a particular accent of Thay, moreover, he has the accent of a Baldurian [From Baldur's Gate].


----------



## On Puget Sound (Aug 31, 2011)

Chizz picks up his dropped longbow and follows the wizard.

(status below assumes we have not had a short rest, since some people wanted to avoid taking one...I don't think the party can pick and choose who gets a rest and who doesn't , either we all do or no one does).

[sblock=status]
+1 attack (bless)
HP: 34/44, +11 thp
Resources available:
action point
second wind
5 thp when first bloodied
Off-Hand Strike
Nasty Backswing
Wounded Beast
Duelist's Prowess
Lucky Charm
Breach Bracers
Potion of Healing (heroic tier)
[/sblock]


----------



## tiornys (Aug 31, 2011)

Asterion also follows, hammer and shield ready for action.  









*OOC:*


Rune of the Undeniable Dawn is stationary, so we're leaving that behind.







[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 49/49 (11 temp HP)*  Surges: 11/11  Surge Value: 12
*AC:* 22 *Fortitude:* 17 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 5 Fire, 5 all *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 5 *Initiative:* (+2) xx
*Passive Insight:* 21 *Passive Perception:* 16
*Action Points: 1 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*  Rune State of Destruction, Rodric's resistance, +1 attack from Bless

*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Word of Diminishment, Word of Exchange, Flames of Purity, Word of the Blinding Shield, Rune of Mending[][], Goring Charge, Rune of the Undeniable Dawn, Rune of the Final Act, Shield of Sacrifice, Lullaby Weapon, Armor of Sacrifice, Amulet of Resolution, Battleforged Shield, Forgemaster's Gloves, Flameburst Weapon*
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 31, 2011)

On Puget Sound said:


> ...
> 
> (status below assumes we have not had a short rest, since some people wanted to avoid taking one...I don't think the party can pick and choose who gets a rest and who doesn't , either we all do or no one does).
> ...











*OOC:*


Why do you think this? Some can go down, bind their wounds, pray, trace magic words in their head while the others keep vigilant, holding their weapons and stay ready. I see no fluff problem and no rule against it. It is just a brief 'party-split'.
Or would you say it is impossible for some characters to give chase after a fight while the others stay back and lick their wounds? Same mechanic.


----------



## tiornys (Aug 31, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Why do you think this? Some can go down, bind their wounds, pray, trace magic words in their head while the others keep vigilant, holding their weapons and stay ready. I see no fluff problem and no rule against it. It is just a brief 'party-split'.
> Or would you say it is impossible for some characters to give chase after a fight while the others stay back and lick their wounds? Same mechanic.











*OOC:*


However, if we wait long enough for a short rest, anything that lasts "until the end of the encounter" will end, since that duration caps at 5 minutes, which is the length of a short rest.  Temp HP would remain, but that's the only benefit we'd keep.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 31, 2011)

tiornys said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> However, if we wait long enough for a short rest, anything that lasts "until the end of the encounter" will end, since that duration caps at 5 minutes, which is the length of a short rest.  Temp HP would remain, but that's the only benefit we'd keep.











*OOC:*


You are right. I just reread the Duration rules (p. 278). We can take a short rest, it will take more than 5 min for us to get to them anyway.
 used both Daily utilities because VV said it would be the last encounter.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 31, 2011)

*OOC:*


For short rest, let's ask [MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION]. I know a few DM (and I include myself) who doesn't bother about the 5 minutes length. Personally, 30 seconds is well enough for a short rest. I even see a master giving a short rest even if we pass from an encounter to a skill challenge without one seconds to rest... I must tell the adventure was inspired by 24. Do you see Jack Bower taking any rest? The guy is clinically dead and the moment after, he is running a marathon  As long as it fit the story...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 31, 2011)

_OOC: I'll allow a rest (to regain encounter powers) but you are only entitled to spend a HS to heal yourself up on a 2 min rest, and you can maintain your Until end of Encounter powers. Or you can take a full short rest, and spend as many surges as you want and regain encounter powers, but lost UEE daily powers in effect. _


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 1, 2011)

*OOC:*


Everyone who wants to keep +1 to all attacks and resist 5 (all) vote the former, please. (I do)
Don't forget we can use healing powers before the rest.


----------



## tiornys (Sep 1, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Everyone who wants to keep +1 to all attacks and resist 5 (all) vote the former, please. (I do)
> Don't forget we can use healing powers before the rest.











*OOC:*


Agreed.  I have two Rune of Mending available, although Rodric's healing nets you extra HP.


----------



## On Puget Sound (Sep 1, 2011)

Chizz takes a swig from his waterskin and rubs a bruise on his arm.  I'm ready, let's get the lich before it can prepare for us.

(spend 1 surge, recover 11 hp, now 44/44 with 11 temps).


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Well I don't really NEED a short rest. I can probably get by. It isn't like the 1 healing surge I have remaining is gonna make much difference (gonna save it in case I fall unconscious) and I have plenty of powers.


----------



## Durlak (Sep 6, 2011)

"I can wait if you need to, but I think the liches might grow stronger every minute we waste." Speaks Taran after turning into his humanoid form.


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 6, 2011)

"Then let us move forward already. I have little patience for indecision."







*OOC:*


And it wasn't so much that I got mobbed as it was that VV started me at 1 hp with barely any surges.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 8, 2011)

*It has began!*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 9, 2011)

The brave souls make their way up, to the tallest tower in Spellhold. As they cut distance on the stairs, they hear unnatural sounds, clash of lightning and thunder … *“It has began, that maniac is trying to cast the ritual.”* Mutters the mage. *“But it can’t be, he doesn’t have enough power, I’m sure of it!” *the group hastens their advance.
Suddenly, an intense purple energy wall appears before them, cutting their advance.
Kaedyn turns back, as he hears the footsteps of “something” approaching from below. 
In seconds, hordes of skeletons appear around the star’s corner, brandishing weapons, and eager to take lives. Knowing his duty against the Shadows, Binwin cleaves into the wall with his own hands. The energy sears at the dwarven paladin, who with unmatched resolve, pushes to the side, and with the intervention of his deity, manages to make a breach in the wall.* “Quickly, to the other side e fools!”* he mumbles, as he falls backwards, resting his back with the stone wall. Kaedyn grips his sword tight, grit his teeth and shouts *“Keep going, Binwin and I will hold them back, hurry up!”*
Before anyone has time to react, the energy wall closes again, separating the group. With a solemn gaze, the remaining adventurers press on and on the last turn, they lose sight of the battling duo.

Finally, they reach destination, a big stone chamber. As they enter the room, they see the three lichs, standing before a cubic crystal of large proportions. The cube is swirling with energy, arcane fore sure.
*“You are too late meatbags! My minions will handle you while I finish this.”* Says the Lich King. With a nod the two lichs on the side of the lich King prepare to attack rising their hands, and conjuring a purple wall of energy behind the heroes.
*“You will end nothing, old master, I’ll make sure you don’t!”* interjects the archmage
*“You couldn’t stop me before apprentice, you will not stop me now, Know that!”* The lich sentences, and turns, raising its hands to the crystal. It begins intoning chants in a dark deep language, and starts to float, enveloped in a blue aura
*“I will not fail!”* says the mage, as he tryies to counter the ritual by intoning the same sort of chants and spells as the lich does, himself rising from the ground, and covering in the same blue energy.
The clash of the wizards creates a maelstrom of arcane energy. The cube sends blue lightning bolts apparently at random, as the two arcanists try to seize control of it.  Two of them shoot on opposite directions, making big holes at the sides of the tower. Hurricaned winds and rain start to blow from the breaches, threatening to throw everything in the room to their seemingly endless fall to death.
In this situation, the heroes realize, it’s up to them to finish this!



[sblock=Final showdown]


MAP

[sblock=Skill challenge]
Interfere with the ritual while fighting of the lichs: You must stop the Ritual. Be creative in the use of skills, but know that physical skills can’t be used to break the spell. I'll give you the actual DC's after the first round of attempts.

Wins: 0
Loses: 0

[/sblock]


[sblock=Special features]
Blue Crystal: The blue crystal is shooting lightningbolts from it’s position to any square determined at random at the end of each round. The impact place creates a scorched area. Determining the properties of the crystal will need a history or arcane check (as if identifying a monster) If the lightning bolt hits squares occupied by characters, it will make an attack. Trust me when I say you don’t want to end in those squares.

Scorched areas: The remaining energy of the lightning bolt swirl about from these areas. Determining the properties of the scorched areas will need an arcane or insight check (as if identifying a monster).

Winds: The winds will push anyone outside K14 to M 14 towards the hole at the left of the screen. An arrow in the map indicates the direction of the wind. If you don’t succeed an Athletics or Endurance check DC 17, you are pushed 3 towards the edge. If your roll exceed the DC, you can add 1 to anyone else’s roll for each 5 points you exceeded the DC you can distribute those points as you see fit, assuming you have more than 1 to spare.

Blue auras: Lich King and archmage and invulnerable for now, as they are surrounded by pure arcane energy.  
[/sblock]


```
Character   	  Contition/HP

Lich1        ??/??	        AC: 24	Fort: ??	Ref: 22	Will: ?? 
Lich2        ??/??		AC: 24	Fort: ??	Ref: 22	Will: ?? 

Lich King   Invulnerable	
Mage Leader  Invulnerable

Chizz         44/44	AC: 19	Fort: 18	Ref: 18	Will: 14   HS:
Anguish      31/43	AC: 18	Fort: 12	Ref: 16	Will: 18   HS:	
Asterion    40/40	        AC: 21	Fort: 15	Ref: 19	Will: 18   HS:
Roderic      47/47	        AC: 24	Fort: 17	Ref: 18	Will: 19   HS:
Taran	        51/51		AC: 19	Fort: 14	Ref: 16	Will: 17   HS:
Cliff	        51/51		AC: 23	Fort: 18	Ref: 16	Will: 17   HS:

Group: ??
```

I need an update on how many HP you actually have and what spells are working right now to update the combat table. As the Lichs conjured the energy wall, you may all act now.

[/sblock]


----------



## Durlak (Sep 9, 2011)

Taran moves forward and observes the blue crystal. "I remember it from some ancient story our Archdruid told us. Gahh, I should've payed more attention. It's in the tip of my tongue!!" 

[sblock=OCC]
Taran rolls an arcana check to know more about the crystal. Alas, it's only a 19, if someone would aid me I'm sure he would remember.

Arcana check (1d20+7=19)
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Sep 10, 2011)

Anguish plumbs the depths of his memories trying to remember if he has learned anything about crystals such as this or the scorched areas being left behind by the lightning strikes. But knowing his own physical strength too well, he is reluctant to brave the tempest that whips about the room so he stands his ground. He saves his most potent magics for when he is in the optimal position to execute them, and tests the defenses of the closest lich. Anguish glares at the lich, and his eyes briefly gleam with brilliant colors. His foe reels under his mental assault, and he vanishes from the lich's sight.







*OOC:*


Free: Monster Knowledge (Arcana) on blue crystal
Free: Monster Knowledge (Arcana) on scorched areas
Standard: Eyebite (Cha vs. Will) on lich in L5 (only normal bonuses factored in, might be +1 for bless, etc.)
HP 31/43; HS 1/6; Conditions: none


----------



## On Puget Sound (Sep 10, 2011)

Chizz knows very little about rituals, but he's fairly sure that the chanting and gesturing is important, and so breaking the hands and jaws involved should make it harder.

I've been up a mast in worse wind than this.  Let's break these bones!
He holds his own easily in the gale, and in fact is able to lend his comrades a hand 




[sblock=actions]

(+2 athletics to... do I need to assign this, or can I just offer a hand to anyone who needs to grab it?)

MOVE: to N8
MINOR: quarry lich at L5
STANDARD: Twin Strike: 1st shot at quarried lich; 2nd shot at same target if 1st shot missed, or at the other lich if 1st shot hit.  Anyone hit is -2 to ranged or area attacks til end of my next turn. ---- both affected!
FREE: put away bow using Fast Hands (not dropping it, as the wind might blow it away).  Currently unarmed.

Question: quarry must be closest enemy.  May I ignore the impervious lich king when figuring out who is closest?

Question: what are the light gray squares that the liches are in?[/sblock]

[sblock=status]
+1 attack (bless), resist 5 all (moment of glory)
HP: 44/44, +11 thp, 6 surges
Resources available:
action point
second wind
5 thp when first bloodied
Off-Hand Strike
Nasty Backswing
Wounded Beast
Duelist's Prowess
Lucky Charm
Breach Bracers
Potion of Healing (heroic tier)
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 12, 2011)

*Rodric the Bright*

"Onward!" Rodric calls. The wind blows him a bit to the side but he strides toward the liches, calling onto his holy powers. Sadly he is to distracted by the large crystal and the scorched areas...

[sblock=OOC]
History on crystal
Insight on scorched areas
Endurance to resist wind

free: blown to K13
move: Move to K8
standard: Lance of Faith vs L5
minor: sustain Moment of Glory

[sblock=Mini-Sheet]
Rodric the Bright
*Perception*: 22 *Insight*: 21 Normal Vision
*AC* 24 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 18 *Will* 19
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 47 / 47 *Bloodied*: 23
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: -
*Saving Throw:* +1; +3 vs death.
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0
*Healing Surge*:11 *Surges per day*: 9 / 9
*At-Will Powers:* Blessing of Battle, Brand of the Sun, Sun's Glow, Lance of Faith
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Word 2/2, Smite Undead/Soothing Light, Sun Burst, Resurgent Sun
*Daily Powers*: Moment of Glory, Bless, Holy Cleansing, Inspire Fervor, Symbol of Life, Sunblade Burst

*Condition:*
*Affecting complete group:* Blessed (+1 att bonus), resist 5 (all)


[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## tiornys (Sep 12, 2011)

As the wind swirls and shoves Asterion to the side, Asterion slowly advances into the chamber.  Attuning his senses to the ethereal currents in the room, he begins to methodically hang glowing runes in the air in an effort to disrupt the ritual.  As he does so, his gloves flare with a sullen orange glow.

[sblock=Rune State: Destruction]Allies gain a +1 bonus to hit vs. enemies adjacent to Asterion.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mechanics]No action: Athletics to resist the wind
Move: 5 squares to H:8 (doable regardless of Athletics score--updated map)
Standard: Insight to disrupt the ritual (the stuff about making runes in the air is fluff)
Minor: activate daily power on Forgemaster's Gloves

If one of the liches is makes a ranged or melee attack against an ally while within 5 squares of me, I will attempt Word of the Blinding Shield, staying in Rune State of Destruction (this will do 1d6 extra fire damage)

Asterion has 49 HP, 11 temp HP, and is not the author of any effects.  I believe we have Bless and Moment of Glory active as a group.[/sblock]

[sblock=Word of the Blinding Shield]Encounter - Divine, Radiant, Runic, Weapon
Immediate Interrupt - Close burst 5
Trigger: An enemy makes an attack roll against your ally.
Target: The triggering enemy in the burst.
Attack: +10 +11 vs. Fortitude (Bless)
Hit: The target is blinded until the end of its turn. _Rune of Destruction:_ The target also takes 3 radiant damage. _Rune of Protection: _The ally gains 3 temporary hit points.[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 49/49 (11 temp HP)*  Surges: 11/11  Surge Value: 12
*AC:* 22 *Fortitude:* 17 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 5 Fire, 5 all *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 5 *Initiative:* (+2) xx
*Passive Insight:* 21 *Passive Perception:* 16
*Action Points: 1 [] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*  Rune State of Destruction, Rodric's resistance + Bless

*Actions:
[x]Standard
[x]Move
[x]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Word of Diminishment, Word of Exchange, Flames of Purity, Word of the Blinding Shield, Rune of Mending[][], Goring Charge, Rune of the Undeniable Dawn, Rune of the Final Act, Shield of Sacrifice, Lullaby Weapon, Armor of Sacrifice, Amulet of Resolution, Battleforged Shield, Forgemaster's Gloves, Flameburst Weapon*
[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Sep 13, 2011)

Cliff summon the stone strength of the magical armor and charge the lich in front of him.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Minor: Stoneborn Armor: +11 THP
Move: Move to L9
Standard: Charge to L6 and attack with Ardent Strike vs Lich at L5 => Hit AC 22 (forgot the +1 to charge attack). If it hit, it deals 9 damage and put Lich under divine sanction.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## On Puget Sound (Sep 14, 2011)

As Cliff charges the lich, a gust begins to push him sideways.  Chizz steadies his path and keeps him aimed at the lich.  (grant +2 to Athletics).


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 14, 2011)

The battlefield rages! Chizz sends two arrows that despite the wind manage to find their marks on the lichs. Cliff also attacks the undead, putting one of them under the divine sanction of Ilmater. However the crafty undead teleports away after the hit, and conjures a ball of black flame and aims it towards Cliff. In that moment, Asterion smashes a rune he had drawn and the lich head blasts in fire and radiance, leaving it blinded, and cutting it's spell. The other lich attacks Asterion with an orb of frozen air, but the minotaur resists the spell. 

Anguish is able to recognize the crystal as a magical reservoir of sorts. He is certain of what can happen when one touches the mystical construct. Roderic completes the information about the scorched areas with peerless intuition. 

Meanwhile Asterion and Taran try to disrupt the ritual, both managing to debilitate the blue shield that envelops the lich. However, the creature remains impervious. 

The blue crystal glows softly before lunching Two lightning bolts, one of them almost blasting Asterion and Roderic. The other blue ray hits the wall and widens the breach on it! The winds blow stronger now threatening to blow Taran Roderic and Asterion away.

[sblock=Final showdown]


MAP

[sblock=Skill challenge]
Interfere with the ritual while fighting of the lichs: You must stop the Ritual. Be creative in the use of skills, but know that physical skills can’t be used to break the spell. I'll give you the actual DC's after the first round of attempts.

Wins: 2
Loses: 0

Arcana and Inisght DC: 19 

[/sblock]


[sblock=Special features]
*Blue Crystal*: The blue crystal is shooting lightningbolts from it’s position to any square determined at random at the end of each round. The impact place creates a scorched area. Determining the properties of the crystal will need a history or arcane check (as if identifying a monster) If the lightning bolt hits squares occupied by characters, it will make an attack. Trust me when I say you don’t want to end in those squares.
*Properties*: This massive cube stores magical energy. Any creature that touches it as a free action rolls a 1d20 1-5 regains the use of an encounter, 6-10 regains the use of daily power, 11-15 suffers 3d12+8 force damage and is pushed 3 away, 16-20 looses the use of a random unspent encounter or daily power. The lightning blots that the cube shoots deal 3d12+8 force damage, knock prone and push 3 from the center point. The attack is made with a +15 vs reflex.

Scorched areas: The remaining energy of the lightning bolt swirl about from these areas. Determining the properties of the scorched areas will need an arcane or insight check (as if identifying a monster).
Properties: Any creature that enters a scorched area rolls a 1d10, on 1-5 the remnant energy fuels your magical items or special abilities, you regain the use of an encounter power or the use of an item power of your choice. On 6-10 the remnant energy acts like a beacon creating an arc of lightning from the blue crystal, you are struck by the harmful effects of the lightning bolt. 

Winds: The winds will push anyone outside K14 to M 14 towards the hole at the left of the screen. An arrow in the map indicates the direction of the wind. If you don’t succeed an Athletics or Endurance check DC 17 (+1 each lightning bolt that hits a wall), you are pushed 3 towards the edge. If your roll exceed the DC, you can add 1 to anyone else’s roll for each 5 points you exceeded the DC you can distribute those points as you see fit, assuming you have more than 1 to spare.

Blue auras: Lich King and archmage and invulnerable for now, as they are surrounded by pure arcane energy.  
[/sblock]


```
Character   	  Contition/HP

Lich1         4/??	        AC: 24	Fort: 21	Ref: 22	Will: 23
Lich2        48/??		AC: 24	Fort: 21	Ref: 22	Will: 23 Divine sanction

Lich King   Invulnerable	
Mage Leader  Invulnerable

Chizz         44/44	AC: 19	Fort: 18	Ref: 18	Will: 14   HS:
Anguish      31/43	AC: 18	Fort: 12	Ref: 16	Will: 18   HS:	
Asterion    49/40	        AC: 21	Fort: 15	Ref: 19	Will: 18   HS:
Roderic      47/47	        AC: 24	Fort: 17	Ref: 18	Will: 19   HS:
Taran	        51/51		AC: 19	Fort: 14	Ref: 16	Will: 17   HS:
Cliff	        51/51		AC: 23	Fort: 18	Ref: 16	Will: 17   HS:

Group: Bless (+1 to attacks)
```

Rolls: 

Avoiding the wind gust:
Anguish: Doesn't need to roll
Asterion1d20+9)[11] Pushed
Roderic1d20+2)[11] Pushed
Cliff1d20+8)[22]
Chizz1d20+14)[33] Can add up to 3 points to someone else.
Taran1d20+4)[17] Pushed

Lich 1: Attacks Asterion
(1d20+13)[15]
(1d6+3)[7]
Miss

Lich 2: Attacks Cliff
(1d20+13)[17]
(2d6+3)[12]
Hits, Interrupted

Asterion Interrupt:
(1d20+11)[22]
(1d6+13)[19]

As IC doesn't work I've rolled on GITP: http://www.giantitp.com/forums/showthread.php?t=215346

[/sblock]


----------



## On Puget Sound (Sep 14, 2011)

Chizz takes a few steps toward Taran and helps steady him against the wind (increase his roll to 20), then closes in on the lich that has teleported perilously close to the tower's edge.  

His first strike appears too high, but as the skeleton ducks under it the wind causes the undead to lose its footing at exactly the wrong moment, and the blade connects. With a twist of his arm Chizz pushes the lich sideways as he withdraws the knife.

Perfect.  Just stand right there.... Seeing the lich at the edge of the long drop, Chizz pours everything he has into trying to push him off, but fails.

After failing to end the fight quickly, he assumes a more cautious stance, ready to answer any attack from his adversary.

[sblock=actions]
Move: to P3
Free (fast hands): draw katar
Standard: duelist's flurry vs quarried Lich 2 - hit due to lucky charm, slide the lich to scorched square Q4 and shift to P4.
Free: Activate Lucky Charm, add 1d6 to the missed attack roll
Action Point: duelist's flurry again - miss.
Minor: assume Duelist's Prowess stance.  If lich hits or misses me in melee, react with +11 vs Reflex for 1d6+5.  If lich scores a critical hit or bloodies me, instead use Wounded Beast  (+11 vs AC for 4d6+5, miss half, and spend a healing surge.)  It will also suffer divine sanction effects.
If it uses a ranged or area attack, or moves without shifting, I'll OA +11 vs AC for 1d6+5.
[/sblock]


[sblock=status]
+1 attack (bless), resist 5 all (moment of glory), duelist's prowess stance active.
HP: 44/44, +11 thp, 6 surges
Resources available:
action point
second wind
5 thp when first bloodied
Off-Hand Strike
Nasty Backswing
Wounded Beast
Duelist's Prowess
Lucky Charm
Breach Bracers
Potion of Healing (heroic tier)
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 14, 2011)

*Rodric the Bright*

Rodric calls upon his holy powers again, before moving more to the middle of the 'platform'. But he is still struggling with the wind.

[sblock=OOC]

standard: Lance of Faith vs I3
move: Move to K8
minor: sustain Moment of Glory

[sblock=Mini-Sheet]
Rodric the Bright
*Perception*: 22 *Insight*: 21 Normal Vision
*AC* 24 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 18 *Will* 19
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 47 / 47 *Bloodied*: 23
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: -
*Saving Throw:* +1; +3 vs death.
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0
*Healing Surge*:11 *Surges per day*: 9 / 9
*At-Will Powers:* Blessing of Battle, Brand of the Sun, Sun's Glow, Lance of Faith
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Word 2/2, Smite Undead/Soothing Light, Sun Burst, Resurgent Sun
*Daily Powers*: Moment of Glory, Bless, Holy Cleansing, Inspire Fervor, Symbol of Life, Sunblade Burst

*Condition:*
*Affecting complete group:* Blessed (+1 att bonus), resist 5 (all)


[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## tiornys (Sep 15, 2011)

Asterion continues his efforts to disrupt the ritual as he approaches one of the liches.  As a final sigil glimmers in the air, he lowers his helm and charges forward, seeking to knock the undead off its feet.

[sblock=Rune State: Destruction]Allies gain a +1 bonus to hit vs. enemies adjacent to Asterion.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mechanics]Standard: Insight to disrupt the ritual
Move: 5 squares to F:3
Action Point: Goring Charge to H:3 attacking Lich 1 -- should be 20 vs. AC, forgot +1 from bless.  If that hits, he is prone, but I think that misses.[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 49/49 (11 temp HP)*  Surges: 11/11  Surge Value: 12
*AC:* 22 *Fortitude:* 17 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 5 Fire, 5 all *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 5 *Initiative:* (+2) xx
*Passive Insight:* 21 *Passive Perception:* 16
*Action Points: 1 [x] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*  Rune State of Destruction, Rodric's resistance + Bless

*Actions:
[x]Standard
[x]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Word of Diminishment, Word of Exchange, Flames of Purity, Word of the Blinding Shield, Rune of Mending[][], Goring Charge, Rune of the Undeniable Dawn, Rune of the Final Act, Shield of Sacrifice, Lullaby Weapon, Armor of Sacrifice, Amulet of Resolution, Battleforged Shield, Forgemaster's Gloves, Flameburst Weapon*
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 15, 2011)

_OOC: I trust everyone has read the properties of the blue crystal and scorched areas._


----------



## Velmont (Sep 15, 2011)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Lucky I miss with Ardent Strike, because it is a power I don't even have anymore. I forgot I changed my paladin so much lately...

Also, please note Cliff have 11 THP.[/SBLOCK]

Cliff follow the Lich who has escaped his attack before and this time, summon Illmater's to smite the lich.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*Move*: Walk to P3
*Minor*: Divine Challenge L2
*Standard*: Majestic Halo on L2.

*Edit*: Attack miss:
*Miss*: Half Damage
*Effect*: Until the end of the encounter, any enemy starting his turn adjacent to you is under your divine sanction until the end of his turn.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Durlak (Oct 4, 2011)

Taran sees the lich at the edge. This is perfect he thinks. "Wind Chill" and a gust of cold wind blows the lich in the face but all that it does is to blow its rags a little...
But his failure makes him see someway to stop the glowing lich.

[sblock=OCC]
Chill Wind: 1d20+8=9, 1d6+1=6
Insight: 1d20+6=26
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 4, 2011)

Anguish decides it is best to keep moving against the wind, not trusting his physical endurance to keep him from moving and advances towards the lich engaged by Chizz and Cliff. While fighting the wind, he manages to chide the liches, hoping to distract them from their ritual (Intimidate). "You're nothing but wasted bags of bones! You pathetic creatures. I actually pity you. You sought undeath because you squandered life. I'll be happy to help end what miserable existence you have left."







*OOC:*


Free: Endurance to resist wind
Move: move to J9
Standard: Intimidate

Infernal Wrath, Witchfire, Ethereal Stride, Otherwind Stride, Second Wind, Action Point (1), Dread Star, Crown of Madness


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 11, 2011)

The half orc, the elf and the shifter gang on the lich at the edge of the scorched stone floor. Taran's idea was bright, but the winds he summoned did little after facing the strong stormy winds that raged over the scene. Cliff stoically lashed at the undead with grim determination, setting it's rags alight. As the paladin cut, the pirate duck underneath, and cleaves it with his knife, pushing it onto the dangerous scorching areas with a twist of his arm. The creature stumbles over the black floor, and blue lightning start to arc from the ground to it. The lich feels invigorating, as the blue energy swirls about it. It's eye sockets glow intensely with the arcane power build-up. It opens it's cadaverous mouth to unleash a terrible spell!
Without warning, the blue crystal shoots a discharge over the lich, Chizz ducking instinctively out of the way. The force of the impact explodes on the lich, sending the shattered skeleton far away from the tower. Cliff and Chizz can see the blueish glow from the lich, disappearing from sight in the darkness of the night.

Asterion's charge misses completely, the Lich just sidesteps, and lets the Minotaur gore at the far end wall. Roderic's lance of faith also fails to find it's mark. 

The other lich screeches at the lose of it's partner. It moves recklessly seeing Anguish at the edge, and attempts to make him face the same fate than his fallen comrade. It chants and casts a ray of purple energy, that luckily for Anguish goes flying just over his head. 

Asterion Anguish and Taran manage to debilitate the energy shield around the lich. *"Keep it up, we almost have him!" *encourages the archwizard.

[sblock=Final showdown]


MAP

[sblock=Skill challenge]
Interfere with the ritual while fighting of the lichs: You must stop the Ritual. Be creative in the use of skills, but know that physical skills can’t be used to break the spell. I'll give you the actual DC's after the first round of attempts.

Wins: 5
Loses: 0

Arcana and Inisght DC: 19 

[/sblock]


[sblock=Special features]
*Blue Crystal*: The blue crystal is shooting lightningbolts from it’s position to any square determined at random at the end of each round. The impact place creates a scorched area. Determining the properties of the crystal will need a history or arcane check (as if identifying a monster) If the lightning bolt hits squares occupied by characters, it will make an attack. Trust me when I say you don’t want to end in those squares.
*Properties*: This massive cube stores magical energy. Any creature that touches it as a free action rolls a 1d20 1-5 regains the use of an encounter, 6-10 regains the use of daily power, 11-15 suffers 3d12+8 force damage and is pushed 3 away, 16-20 looses the use of a random unspent encounter or daily power. The lightning blots that the cube shoots deal 3d12+8 force damage, knock prone and push 3 from the center point. The attack is made with a +15 vs reflex.

Scorched areas: The remaining energy of the lightning bolt swirl about from these areas. Determining the properties of the scorched areas will need an arcane or insight check (as if identifying a monster).
Properties: Any creature that enters a scorched area rolls a 1d10, on 1-5 the remnant energy fuels your magical items or special abilities, you regain the use of an encounter power or the use of an item power of your choice. On 6-10 the remnant energy acts like a beacon creating an arc of lightning from the blue crystal, you are struck by the harmful effects of the lightning bolt. 

Winds: The winds will push anyone outside K14 to M 14 towards the hole at the left of the screen. An arrow in the map indicates the direction of the wind. If you don’t succeed an Athletics or Endurance check DC 17 (+1 each lightning bolt that hits a wall), you are pushed 3 towards the edge. If your roll exceed the DC, you can add 1 to anyone else’s roll for each 5 points you exceeded the DC you can distribute those points as you see fit, assuming you have more than 1 to spare.

Blue auras: Lich King and archmage and invulnerable for now, as they are surrounded by pure arcane energy.  
[/sblock]


```
Character   	  Contition/HP

Lich1         4/??	        AC: 24	Fort: 21	Ref: 22	Will: 23
Lich2        Dead		AC: 24	Fort: 21	Ref: 22	Will: 23 Flew out of the window.

Lich King   Invulnerable	
Mage Leader  Invulnerable

Chizz         44/44	AC: 19	Fort: 18	Ref: 18	Will: 14   HS:
Anguish      31/43	AC: 18	Fort: 12	Ref: 16	Will: 18   HS:	
Asterion    49/40	        AC: 21	Fort: 15	Ref: 19	Will: 18   HS:
Roderic      47/47	        AC: 24	Fort: 17	Ref: 18	Will: 19   HS:
Taran	        51/51		AC: 19	Fort: 14	Ref: 16	Will: 17   HS:
Cliff	        51/51		AC: 23	Fort: 18	Ref: 16	Will: 17   HS:

Group: Bless (+1 to attacks)
```

Rolls: 

Avoiding the wind gust:
Anguish: Rolled himself (an 8) Pushed
Asterion (1d20+9)[25] Resists
Roderic (1d20+2)[16] Pushed
Cliff (1d20+8)[17] Resists
Chizz (1d20+14)[34] Resists
Taran (1d20+4)[8] Pushed

Lich 1: Attacks Anguish
(1d20+13)[15]
(1d6+3)[7]
Miss

I've rolled on GITP: Apts - Giant in the Playground Forums

[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 11, 2011)

Anguish cackles loudly at the liches right after dodging the purple ray. "Ha! You must have been too distracted with your own ineffective magic. Can't you see your magical bolt bounced right back and struck the crystal? Your ritual is doomed now." he bluffs, hoping the lich king is thrown off guard by his assertion.







*OOC:*


Free: attempt to resist wind
Standard: Bluff
Move (contingency): If Anguish fails his Endurance check and is blown away, he moves back to his original position.


----------



## On Puget Sound (Oct 12, 2011)

Chizz grins as his skeletal opponent sails over the side, but his feral smile is at odds with the fear in his eyes as he realizes how close that bolt came to sending him toppling as well.  At least the other one's not near the edge, he thinks as he moves into position to charge the other lich.  The windblasted floor is no worse than the deck of a ship, and his sea legs instinctively compensate.  He reaches out a hand as he goes past Rodric the Bright, steadying him against the gale.  

Keep breaking that spell, holy man.  I can see your attack is working.  I'll go keep Mister Bones busy.

Chizz charges the lich, pinning him against the wall.  Although his attack does little damage, the sailor hems the lich in and threatens it with both daggers.


[sblock=actions]MOVE: to J-7
MINOR: quarry lich
FREE: grant +2 to Rodric's resisting the wind - total 18.
STANDARD: Charge to I-4, basic melee vs lich - Hit for 6.

REACTION/ INTERRUPT: Most of the things the lich can do will result in some kind of attack by Chizz.  If lich hits or misses Chizz in melee, react with +11 vs Reflex for 1d6+5. If lich scores a critical hit or bloodies Chizz, instead react with Wounded Beast (+11 vs AC for 4d6+5 counting quarry, miss half, and spend a healing surge.)
If it uses a ranged or area attack, or moves without shifting, Chizz will OA, +11 vs AC for 1d6+5.  

If any of the above attacks is triggered but misses, use Nasty Backswing (free, trigger: you miss with a melee attack).  +13 vs AC for 3d6+13, counting CA and sneak attack.

[/sblock]



[sblock=status]
+1 attack (bless), resist 5 all (moment of glory), duelist's prowess stance active.
HP: 44/44, +11 thp, 6 surges
Resources available:
action point
second wind
5 thp when first bloodied
Off-Hand Strike
Nasty Backswing
Wounded Beast
Duelist's Prowess
Lucky Charm
Breach Bracers
Potion of Healing (heroic tier)
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 12, 2011)

*Rodric the Bright*

Rodric joins the others attacking the lich in the corner.
"Hit him again!" He bellows as he swipes his radiant blade at the undead mage.
Chizz and Asterion do quickly as said...

[sblock=OOC]

move: Move to H4
standard: Inspire Fervor vs I3
Hit for 16 radiant damage and* Chizz* and *Asterion* can make a basic attack
minor: sustain Moment of Glory
free: Try to resist push

[sblock=Mini-Sheet]
Rodric the Bright
*Perception*: 22 *Insight*: 21 Normal Vision
*AC* 24 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 18 *Will* 19
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 47 / 47 *Bloodied*: 23
*Temporary Hit Points*: 0
*Resist*: -
*Saving Throw:* +1; +3 vs death.
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0
*Healing Surge*:11 *Surges per day*: 9 / 9
*At-Will Powers:* Blessing of Battle, Brand of the Sun, Sun's Glow, Lance of Faith
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Word 2/2, Smite Undead/Soothing Light, Sun Burst, Resurgent Sun
*Daily Powers*: Moment of Glory, Bless, Holy Cleansing, Inspire Fervor, Symbol of Life, Sunblade Burst

*Condition:*
*Affecting complete group:* Blessed (+1 att bonus), resist 5 (all)


[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## On Puget Sound (Oct 12, 2011)

As Rodric's blast of holy power momentarily blinds the lich, Chizz delivers a knife to where the thing's guts would be if it had guts.  He hits something solid and the bony horror flinches in what might be pain.

[sblock=actions]free: basic attack triggered by Rodric: hit for 11[/sblock]


----------



## tiornys (Oct 20, 2011)

At Rodric's shout, Asterion swings his hammer at the lich, smashing apart a few more bones.  He then continues to try disrupting the ritual, intoning runes meant to interfere with the shielding energies about the archlich.

[sblock=Rune State: Destruction]Allies gain a +1 bonus to hit vs. enemies adjacent to Asterion.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mechanics]Free: make a MBA against the lich (granted by Rodric)--this hits AC 24 due to the +1 from Bless that I forgot to add to the roll

On turn:
Standard: Insight disrupting the ritual
Move: not used
Minor: not used
[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 49/49 (11 temp HP)*  Surges: 11/11  Surge Value: 12
*AC:* 22 *Fortitude:* 17 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 5 Fire, 5 all *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 5 *Initiative:* (+2) xx
*Passive Insight:* 21 *Passive Perception:* 16
*Action Points: 1 [x] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*  Rune State of Destruction, Rodric's resistance + Bless

*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Word of Diminishment, Word of Exchange, Flames of Purity, Word of the Blinding Shield, Rune of Mending[][], Goring Charge, Rune of the Undeniable Dawn, Rune of the Final Act, Shield of Sacrifice, Lullaby Weapon, Armor of Sacrifice, Amulet of Resolution, Battleforged Shield, Forgemaster's Gloves, Flameburst Weapon*
[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Oct 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'll post tomorrow... I thought I had already done it.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 21, 2011)

Cliff walks back next to the Lich King. He see the other lich surrounded. "You will need to face me or my God!" He swing his sword and a acid spray end above the creature. Being so close to the Lich King, Cliff take a moment to understand how the Lich King get his power from the stone.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*Move*: Walk to K6
*Minor*:  Divine Challenge L1
*Standard*: Acidic Longsword vs AC on L1 (1d20+11=16, 1d8+7=10) Guess this is another miss.
*AP*: Insight roll (1d20+11=21) This is for the skill challenge.

*Free*: Athletic (1d20+4=24) Critical... bah![/SBLOCK]


----------



## Durlak (Oct 21, 2011)

Taran tries to make another try to disrupt the energy that surround the lichking but he fails, shooks his head and shipshapes into a panther and with a roar moves graciously behind the lesser lich and rends him hard with his claws.

[sblock=OCC]

Arcana (1d20+7=16)
Grasping Claws (1d20+11=18, 1d8+5 + 2d10=19)

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 25, 2011)

The wind is chilling the heroes to the bone!

As the bold half orc charges the remaining lich, Roderic and Asterion brand against the undead as well. Taran joins the fray, but is blocked by the bulk of the other heroes, as is Cliff's acidic attack. The lich is cut, sliced and smashed, but battered, it stands. Anguish Asterion Taran and Cliff try to understand and disrupt the ritual. The druid fails to get the essentials of what's going on, and his intervention fuels the Lich King with more arcane power.
The lich screeches a horrid sound, the waves charged with magical power send the heroes stumbing back, to be caught by the winds! Taran Cliff and Chizz stand their ground against the battering winds, but Asterion and Roderic are almost blown away! Anguish manages to compensate the effects of the wind, by moving against it. His tactic proves it's worth when unsuspectingly, a lightning bolt from the crystal almost fries him. The other bolt of blue energy ends up in the far end of the chamber.
As Roderic is pushed on the edge, his metal clad boots stomp the scorched ground. Arcs of lighning start to lazily crawl up his body. The cube resonates glowing in blue... Roderic covers his face, awaiting for the fulminating bolt of pure energy to send him crashing against the cursed island ground. But nothing bad happens...actually, Roderic feels empowered by the blue energy that spreads though his body!


[sblock=Final showdown]


MAP

[sblock=Skill challenge]
Interfere with the ritual while fighting of the lichs: You must stop the Ritual. Be creative in the use of skills, but know that physical skills can’t be used to break the spell. I'll give you the actual DC's after the first round of attempts.

Wins: 8/10
Loses: 1/3

Arcana, Bluff, Intimidate and Inisght DC: 20

You are 2 away from either failure or success. 


[/sblock]


[sblock=Special features]
*Blue Crystal*: The blue crystal is shooting lightningbolts from it’s position to any square determined at random at the end of each round. The impact place creates a scorched area. Determining the properties of the crystal will need a history or arcane check (as if identifying a monster) If the lightning bolt hits squares occupied by characters, it will make an attack. Trust me when I say you don’t want to end in those squares.
*Properties*: This massive cube stores magical energy. Any creature that touches it as a free action rolls a 1d20 1-5 regains the use of an encounter, 6-10 regains the use of daily power, 11-15 suffers 3d12+8 force damage and is pushed 3 away, 16-20 looses the use of a random unspent encounter or daily power. The lightning blots that the cube shoots deal 3d12+8 force damage, knock prone and push 3 from the center point. The attack is made with a +15 vs reflex.

*Scorched areas:* The remaining energy of the lightning bolt swirl about from these areas. Determining the properties of the scorched areas will need an arcane or insight check (as if identifying a monster).
Properties: Any creature that enters a scorched area rolls a 1d10, on 1-5 the remnant energy fuels your magical items or special abilities, you regain the use of an encounter power or the use of an item power of your choice. On 6-10 the remnant energy acts like a beacon creating an arc of lightning from the blue crystal, you are struck by the harmful effects of the lightning bolt. 

Winds: The winds will push anyone outside K14 to M 14 towards the hole at the left of the screen. An arrow in the map indicates the direction of the wind. If you don’t succeed an Athletics or Endurance check DC 17 (+1 each lightning bolt that hits a wall), you are pushed 3 towards the edge. If your roll exceed the DC, you can add 1 to anyone else’s roll for each 5 points you exceeded the DC you can distribute those points as you see fit, assuming you have more than 1 to spare.

Blue auras: Lich King and archmage and invulnerable for now, as they are surrounded by pure arcane energy.  
[/sblock]


```
Character   	  Contition/HP

Lich1         57/??	        AC: 24	Fort: 21	Ref: 22	Will: 23
Lich2        Dead		AC: 24	Fort: 21	Ref: 22	Will: 23 Flew out of the window.

Lich King   Invulnerable	
Mage Leader  Invulnerable

Chizz         33/44	AC: 19	Fort: 18	Ref: 18	Will: 14   HS:
Anguish      31/43	AC: 18	Fort: 12	Ref: 16	Will: 18   HS:	
Asterion    29/49	        AC: 21	Fort: 15	Ref: 19	Will: 18   HS:
Roderic      36/47	        AC: 24	Fort: 17	Ref: 18	Will: 19   HS:
Taran	        40/51		AC: 19	Fort: 14	Ref: 16	Will: 17   HS:
Cliff	        51/51		AC: 23	Fort: 18	Ref: 16	Will: 17   HS:

Group: Bless (+1 to attacks)
```

Rolls:


Blue lightning 1st attack:
(1d11)[9]
(1d16)[2]
Blue lightning 2nd attack:
(1d11)[7]
(1d16)[9]

Anguish: Rolled himself (a 5) Pushed
Asterion (1d20+9)[12] Pushed
Roderic (1d20+2)[4] Pushed
Cliff Rolled himself (a 24) Resists
Chizz (1d20+14)[22] Resists
Taran (1d20+4)[24] Resists

Lich 1:
A1d20+15)[25]
R1d20+15)[27]
T1d20+15)[24]
Ch1d20+15)[21] hits the four of you
(2d6+3)[11] dmg, pushes 2

Chizz reaction
(1d20+11)[18] miss
(1d6+5)[7]

Roderic on scorched areas:
(1d10)[3] Phew! -> Instead of being blasted away, you regain the use of an encounter power or the use of an item power of your choice.


I've rolled on GITP: Apts - Giant in the Playground Forums

[/sblock]


----------



## On Puget Sound (Oct 26, 2011)

I believe Chizz had 11 temporary hp, which should have used up the 11 points he just took.
EDIT: and took only 6 points of thp damage, not 11, due to moment of glory's resist all 5.
EDIT: Chizz's reaction hit should not have been triggered (it missed anyway) if the lich used a close burst or close blast;  that does not trigger either an OA or a Duelist's Prowess response.  If that was a non-close area attack, then yes, it's an OA.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 26, 2011)

Cliff engaged the Lich that just free himself from his companions and strike him truly. The pain from the lich bolster Cliff's allies. "Dirsupt that ritual. I'll handle that one!"

[SBLOCK=OOC]Please note that Cliff still have 11 THP from his Stoneborn Armor

*No Action:* Being divine challenged and as he didn't attack me during his turn, Lich 1 took 6 radiant damage during his turn.

*Move*: Walk to I4
*Standard*: Righteous Smite vs AC on Lich 1 (1d20+11=24, 2d8+4=17) Hit for 17 damages, and every allies within 5 squares (Asterion, Chizz, Anguish, Taran and Roderic) all gains 7 THP.
*No Action*: Lich 1 is still Divine Challenged [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 27, 2011)

*Rodric the Bright*

Rodric moves and attacks the lich again. As the dark creature dodges his blow, he sends a ray of light at Asterion, mending his wounds.

[sblock=OOC]

move: Move to H4
standard: Resurgent Sun vs L1. Miss. Effect: Asterion can spend a HS and heals 1 extra HP.
minor: sustain Moment of Glory
free: Try to resist push

[sblock=Mini-Sheet]
Rodric the Bright
*Perception*: 22 *Insight*: 21 Normal Vision
*AC* 24 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 18 *Will* 19
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 47 / 47 *Bloodied*: 23
*Temporary Hit Points*: 7
*Resist*: -
*Saving Throw:* +1; +3 vs death.
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0
*Healing Surge*:11 *Surges per day*: 9 / 9
*At-Will Powers:* Blessing of Battle, Brand of the Sun, Sun's Glow, Lance of Faith
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Word 2/2, Smite Undead/Soothing Light, Sun Burst, Resurgent Sun
*Daily Powers*: Moment of Glory, Bless, Holy Cleansing, Inspire Fervor, Symbol of Life, Sunblade Burst

*Condition:*
*Affecting complete group:* Blessed (+1 att bonus), resist 5 (all)


[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## On Puget Sound (Oct 27, 2011)

Chizz rushes the lich once more.  The creature blocks one strike after another, but the half orc is relentless, his blades moving like a windmill.  Eventually one hits home with a satisfying shower of bone fragments.  He positions himself where a push from the lich could send him into the spell-charged area, hoping this "mistake" will encourage the creature to make an unwise attack.

[sblock=actions]Move: to H2
Standard: Duelist's flurry on Lich 1. miss.
Minor: Offhand Strike on Lich 1. miss.
Free: Nasty Backswing on Lich 1. hit.

REACTION/ INTERRUPT:  If lich hits or misses Chizz in melee, react with +11 vs Reflex for 1d6+5. If lich scores a critical hit on Chizz or bloodies Chizz with any attack, instead react with Wounded Beast (+11 vs AC for 4d6+5 counting quarry, miss half, and spend a healing surge.)
If it uses a ranged or area attack, or moves without shifting, Chizz will OA, +11 vs AC for 1d6+5.  

[/sblock]



[sblock=status]
note: lost 6 thp last turn, not 11 actual hp.  Gained 7 thp this turn.
+1 attack (bless), resist 5 all (moment of glory), duelist's prowess stance active.
HP: 44/44, +7 thp, 6 surges
Resources available:
action point
second wind
5 thp when first bloodied
Off-Hand Strike
Nasty Backswing
Wounded Beast
Duelist's Prowess
Lucky Charm
Breach Bracers
Potion of Healing (heroic tier)
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 28, 2011)

"Clearly this battle is against you," Anguish says calmly to the lich king as he engulfs the struggling underling (L1) trying to hold his own against Anguish's many allies with a dark black energy and tosses another bolt of pure eldritch energy his way. "You know you cannot win. It would be best if you surrendered and allowed yourself a clean, dignified death." He moves to stand under the lich king and continues. "Come now, I promise to see to it your remains are honored if you end this now. The ritual is futile."







*OOC:*


Condition: 31/43, HS: 1/6, bless (+1 power bonus to attack), +7 temp hp
Free: Endurance to resist wind
Minor: Hex L1
Standard: eldritch blast L1
Free: Negotiate with lich (Diplomacy)
Move: move to J8 around the scorched ground

Infernal Wrath, Witchfire, Ethereal Stride, Otherwind Stride, Second Wind, Action Point (1), Dread Star, Crown of Madness


----------



## Durlak (Nov 2, 2011)

Taran moves in panther form towars the lesser lich. As a he passes by the crystal he sees a way to further disrupt the ritual. But his powerfull blow doesn't connect.
[sblock=OCC]
Arcana (1d20+7=21)
Grasping Claws + Claw Gloves vs Ref (1d20+8=12, 1d8+5 + 2d10=24)
Attack should be +4, it doesn't hit anyways. (+2 from CA, +1 from bless, +1 from Taran)
[/sblock]


----------



## tiornys (Nov 5, 2011)

Fighting the winds, Asterion circles around behind Anguish.  _Focus on the ritual, they say?  I guess can do that._  Raising his hammer, Asterion continues to speak disruptive runes.
[sblock=Rune State: Destruction]Allies gain a +1 bonus to hit vs. enemies adjacent to Asterion.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mechanics]Move: to I:9
Standard: Insight disrupting the ritual
[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 41/49 *  Surges: 10/11  Surge Value: 12
*AC:* 22 *Fortitude:* 17 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 5 Fire, 5 all *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 5 *Initiative:* (+2) xx
*Passive Insight:* 21 *Passive Perception:* 16
*Action Points: 1 [x] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*  Rune State of Destruction, Rodric's resistance + Bless

*Actions:
[x]Standard
[x]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Word of Diminishment, Word of Exchange, Flames of Purity, Word of the Blinding Shield, Rune of Mending[][], Goring Charge, Rune of the Undeniable Dawn, Rune of the Final Act, Shield of Sacrifice, Lullaby Weapon, Armor of Sacrifice, Amulet of Resolution, Battleforged Shield, Forgemaster's Gloves, Flameburst Weapon*
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


bump


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 16, 2011)

As Chizz and Cliff manage the liche valiantly, Taran's arcane knowledge push the heroes one step towards victory (+1 success). In the last moment though, Asterion and Anguish fail in their efforts to disrupt the ritual (+2 failures, failing skill challenge). Everything seems to stay still, as a hum from the crystal fills the room. And then it happened.
The crystal released a massive pulse of energy, pushing everyone away, and blasting the remaining lich underling in pieces. Chizz somehow saves from much of the burnt.
The tower walls start to crumble after the blast. From the shore, the sailors and prisoners of the Sea Carpet can see the tower ignite in bluish fury.
As the heroes gather their wits and try to stand up, they witness how the High Lich has began to absorb the wizard’s blue shield. Triumph in it’s cadaveric face, the lich gestures one last time, and the blue shield protecting the wizard is funnelled into the lich’s body. What follows, is the wizard’s life force. He screams, gaze fixed upwards, as more blue mana flows from his body to the lich. His body shrinks, dries out and falls from it’s floating position, as he last of his life is drained away. As it hits the ground, it crumbles in a cloud of ash. 
“And now…” the lich says, extending a hand towards the crystal. As the heroes stumble to their feet, they see how the undead wizard begins to sucks up the energy from the crystal. The first blast of energy makes the creature scream in anguish. “It’s too much!” it shrieks in surprise. What follows can only be described as horrific. The undead corpse starts to twist and grow. And it keeps growing. Soon the Lich’s now deformed boney feet touch the tower already debilitated floor. The weight of the growing creature threats to bring the building down! As the metamorphosis advances, Lunacy starts to take over the shredded mind of the lich king, which now screams madness and laughs maniacally. Understanding the dire situation they are in, the heroes start to flee downstairs, as the energy barrier has faded. In their way, they find Kaedyn and Binwin, who had defeated the undead, barely. With no time to explain, the group rushes out, with pieces of ceiling falling all around them, until they reach the courtyard. Not a second later, the tower collapses. They can see the giant deformed skeleton as it gives drowned-arm-shakes, and is engulfed by the collapsing building and the giant cloud of dust and mortar that shoots from the site, with thunderous sounds, as rock crashes rock. 
The threat eliminated, the heroes take a long breath, some of them lay on the black grass and the humid soil of the yard, as others hold standing, their hands on their knees. 

And then *BROOMSS!!!*

From the collapsed remains of the prison, arises the giant undead abomination. Bellowing unintelligible threats, it starts unburying itself, to the hero’s surprise.  It stands almost 6 meters tall, the bones in it’s right arm are thick as tree trunks, and the left hand is smaller, and branched in two other arms. It’s skull has a horn in the middle, with huge thusks. He right eye has a large blue gem, the other glows with bluish energy. The spined neck has a golden ring around it, and connects to the ribcage which has solidified. The gem eye glows and from it, a lightning bolt shoots, blowing up dirt and grass, just inches from Roderic, covering the cleric and those around him in mud. The thing lumbers forward…

_ Blue crystal burst rolls: http://www.giantitp.com/forums/showthread.php?p=12227687#post12227687
What do you do?_


----------



## Velmont (Nov 16, 2011)

Cliff stare a moment at the abomination. He feels some despair. _Boulder, you though that disk could help you beat Kumar... I hope it might help us now... Ilmather, show me what knowledge Boulder had about the disk..._ He opens his backpack and grab the disc and closely look at it, hoping that its secret would be revealed to him.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Does it need a roll? Here some in case: Aracane; Insight; Religion (1d20+2=19, 1d20+11=14, 1d20+7=21)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 16, 2011)

*Anguish, eternal pessimist*

"Well, we're doomed," Anguish laments as the enormous skeleton lumbers forward. "They probably won't even sing of our valiant deaths in taverns when this is over. But I suppose we ought to fight it anyway. It isn't as though the situation could get any worse."







*OOC:*


I vote we fight!


----------



## On Puget Sound (Nov 17, 2011)

I think you're right, Anguish.  It doesn't look like it wants to negotiate.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 17, 2011)

"It is undead, so we will destroy it!" Rodric confirms.


----------



## Durlak (Nov 17, 2011)

He is too strong to attack him directly. We need to find a weakness or will we all doomed to become his ghouls!


----------



## tiornys (Nov 17, 2011)

Weaknesses?  Anyone have any ideas?

[sblock=Mechanics]Guess I'll try Insight to look for a weakness[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 18, 2011)

*Anguish, downtrodden warlock*

Anguish searches his mind for a helpful piece of information on a creature such as this, despite knowing very little about undead.







*OOC:*


Making a Religion check.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 18, 2011)

Cliff has another flashback. He remembers a passage of his last life, as Boulder. He is transported to a library, sitting in front a group of cowled wizards. They are walking around him, asking questions, throwing threats. One of them, rises a thin finger and points it to you. "... And worst of all, the ancient protections of the prison are still activated. They were designed to not allow any prisoner with the ring to escape, or at least, not in one piece."  The dream fades away quickly, and Cliff is back in the humid and horrible place.
Anguish's recollection of information tells him that such a creature, possessor of incredible power, is not likely to regenerate, as most undead do.
Asterion looks around, his instinct guiding his eyes to the bridge that connects this piece of the island with the rest, on the other side of the courtyard; that the group crossed to get to the prison.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 18, 2011)

*Anguish, still doubting his abilities*

"Well, it isn't like we stand much of a chance of defeating the creature, but I believe if we could, in theory, destroy it, it would not be able to return."


----------



## Velmont (Nov 18, 2011)

Cliff recover from his flashback and focus on the spineneck of the creature. "We can't stop it. But Spellhold still can. We need to flee to the ship."

[SBLOCK=OOC][MENTION=51271]Voda Vosa[/MENTION]: Did the flashback show me what look like the ring?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## On Puget Sound (Nov 18, 2011)

Best idea I've heard all day, Cliff.
Chizz takes off at a full run toward the bridge, unslinging his bow as he flees.
MOVE: run 8
MOVE: run 8
FREE: stow knives
MINOR: draw bow


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 19, 2011)

*Anguish, the cynic*

"They say cowards make the best storytellers. Do tell of how we bravely fought to keep the monster at bay when you return to the mainland!" Anguish calls to Chizz. He then turns to Rodric, "We seem to be among few allies and those of yellow blood. But I shall stand. This abomination must be stopped. My sacrifice is the least I can do to atone for my crimes..."

Anguish, channeling dark arcane energies that swirl around him, holds his magical rod aloft, calling out "By the powers of the Feywild and all the mighty spirits that dwell within me, I call upon the fell powers to grant me one last battle, hopeless though it may be!"







*OOC:*


I am prepared to march into battle. Who else is with me and Walking Dad?


----------



## tiornys (Nov 19, 2011)

"I think we should at least fall back to the bridge.  We can make a stand there!"  Suiting actions to words, Asterion heads for the bridge, keeping his attention on the monstrosity, shield ready to defend.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 19, 2011)

*Rodric the Bright*

Rodric makes haste to follow Asterion.

[sblock=OOC]
are encounter powers still working???
Tis is a really long encounter.

(Defining an encounter as time between short rests)

minor: sustain Moment of Glory

[sblock=Mini-Sheet]
Rodric the Bright
*Perception*: 22 *Insight*: 21 Normal Vision
*AC* 24 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 18 *Will* 19
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 47 / 47 *Bloodied*: 23
*Temporary Hit Points*: 7
*Resist*: -
*Saving Throw:* +1; +3 vs death.
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0
*Healing Surge*:11 *Surges per day*: 9 / 9
*At-Will Powers:* Blessing of Battle, Brand of the Sun, Sun's Glow, Lance of Faith
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Word 2/2, Smite Undead/Soothing Light, Sun Burst, Resurgent Sun
*Daily Powers*: Moment of Glory, Bless, Holy Cleansing, Inspire Fervor, Symbol of Life, Sunblade Burst

*Condition:*
*Affecting complete group:* Blessed (+1 att bonus), resist 5 (all)


[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 20, 2011)

*Anguish, shamefully retreating*

"Better part of valor I suppose," Anguish says as he hurries to follow the others. It seems this is not his moment to die. But he does not suspect that moment is far away. At the very least, he may be able to rest for a short period and regain some of his strength, assuming the monster is truly contained of course.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 20, 2011)

"We will make a stand, but on the other side of the bridge. The defense of Spellhold should weaken the creature and we will stand a chance." replies Cliff to Anguish.

Slowed by his armor, Cliff is closing the march. As he run behind his companions, he shouts "Asterion, we need to order the ship to leave the island now. We can`t have them nearby with that creature around. Tell them to come back in sight of the island tomorrow. We will lit a fire on the beach tomorrow for them as a signal to fetch us. If no fire... they should presume we are dead."


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 20, 2011)

*Anguish, always making the most of a bad situation*



Velmont said:


> "If no fire... they should presume we are dead."



"Which is the most likely eventuality anyway. I shall be surprised if they return at all."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 21, 2011)

The heroes decide to make their stand after crossing the bridge. The gargantuan skeleton follows them closely, shooting lightning bolts at their wake, and crushing everything under it's feet. As the heroes approach the bridge and cross it, the creature doubts for a moment, but it's madness overrides it's caution, and soon follows, stomping the bridge as it goes. Crossing the gate, the heroes brace themselves for the final round. *"We'll take care of that they come back, we're in pretty bad shape anyway."* Kaedyn says, and along Binwin, they run towards the ship.

The creature stomps, and puts it's skeletal foot on the grass on the other side of the bridge, when the ancient runes of the Calishites, placed upon the bridge glow strong. Spellhold used a pretty efficient system to keep prisoners withing the island. Inmates in this place where dangerous and powerful spellcasters, so a golden ring was set around their necks. A magical ring. It was linked with ancient enchantment placed on the very stone of the prison; on the very island. The rings worked as channelers for the enchantment's power, funnelling the destructive energy into the escaped prisoner's head. There were several infamous spellcasters that manage to breach out of Spellhold, but made it to the bridge. And them...  

A blinding light burst out of the golden ring the creature had around it's neck. Bone fragments shower off over the heroes, as the skeleton is shattered and almost destroyed. However, the creature is too strong, even for the ancient Spell, and now crawling, with no legs, and one arm remaining, it approaches it's shattered skull towards the heroes, the broken crystal shinning weakly.

_OOC: I love Anguish's cynical comments; I'll give you XP if I could. Roll initiatives, for this the truly, truthful, definitive final encounter! =)_


----------



## Velmont (Nov 21, 2011)

"Thanks Kaedyn" Cliff then turn around and feels a pang in the legs. _I really need to do more exercise._ he thinks as he takes his breath. He then tells to Anguish "Now we stand a chance, and we won't miss it."

[SBLOCK=OOC]Initative (1d20+1=2)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## On Puget Sound (Nov 21, 2011)

Good job, Anguish, you've half killed it!  One more complaint should finish it off!



[sblock=status]
+1 attack (bless), resist 5 all (moment of glory), duelist's prowess stance active.
HP: 44/44, +7 thp, 6 surges
Resources available:
action point
second wind
5 thp when first bloodied
Off-Hand Strike
Nasty Backswing
Wounded Beast
Duelist's Prowess
Lucky Charm
Breach Bracers
Potion of Healing (heroic tier)
[/sblock]


----------



## Durlak (Nov 21, 2011)

"Fey Gods! Please Assist me in destroying this abomination!


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 21, 2011)

*Anguish, looking for death in all the right places*

Despite the apparent stroke of good luck, Anguish is not deterred in his pessimism, "'And then the tiefling was slain by a legless, one-armed skeleton with a shattered skull.' That's the story they'll be telling when this is over."

He holds out his rod and clutches his pact blade, readying himself for what is sure to be his final end.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 22, 2011)

*Rodric the Bright*

Rodric prepares himself for battle, not bothering with reassuring the fatalistic tiefling.

[sblock=OOC]


[sblock=Mini-Sheet]
Rodric the Bright
*Perception*: 22 *Insight*: 21 Normal Vision
*AC* 24 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 18 *Will* 19
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 47 / 47 *Bloodied*: 23
*Temporary Hit Points*: 7
*Resist*: -
*Saving Throw:* +1; +3 vs death.
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0
*Healing Surge*:11 *Surges per day*: 9 / 9
*At-Will Powers:* Blessing of Battle, Brand of the Sun, Sun's Glow, Lance of Faith
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Word 2/2, Smite Undead/Soothing Light, Sun Burst, Resurgent Sun
*Daily Powers*: Moment of Glory, Bless, Holy Cleansing, Inspire Fervor, Symbol of Life, Sunblade Burst

*Condition:*
*Affecting complete group:*


[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## tiornys (Nov 22, 2011)

I'd rather they talked about how we turned back this monstrosity!

[sblock=Rune State: Destruction]Allies gain a +1 bonus to hit vs. enemies adjacent to Asterion.[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 41/49 *  Surges: 10/11  Surge Value: 12
*AC:* 22 *Fortitude:* 17 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 5 Fire, 5 all *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 5 *Initiative:* (+2) xx
*Passive Insight:* 21 *Passive Perception:* 16
*Action Points: 1 [x] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*  Rune State of Destruction, Rodric's resistance + Bless

*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Word of Diminishment, Word of Exchange, Flames of Purity, Word of the Blinding Shield, Rune of Mending[][], Goring Charge, Rune of the Undeniable Dawn, Rune of the Final Act, Shield of Sacrifice, Lullaby Weapon, Armor of Sacrifice, Amulet of Resolution, Battleforged Shield, Forgemaster's Gloves, Flameburst Weapon*
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 7, 2011)

The creature is slow to react, and when it started moving, Chiz, Anguish, Taran and Asterion are ready to attack it.







[sblock=The Undead Abomination]

Alright, let's get this party started. Chiz, Anguish, taran and Asterion go first, feel free to move your map tokens around. Check Monster lore section to see what this baby can do. He will also create scorched areas with the eye blasts, so watch your steps!  


MAP


[sblock=Special features]

*Scorched areas:* The remaining energy of the lightning bolt swirl about from these areas. Determining the properties of the scorched areas will need an arcane or insight check (as if identifying a monster).
Properties: Any creature that enters a scorched area rolls a 1d10, on 1-5 the remnant energy fuels your magical items or special abilities, you regain the use of an encounter power or the use of an item power of your choice. On 6-10 the remnant energy acts like a beacon creating an arc of lightning from the blue crystal, you are struck by the harmful effects of the lightning bolt. 

[/sblock]


```
Character   	  Contition/HP

Chizz         44/44	        AC: 19	Fort: 18	Ref: 18	Will: 14   HS:6
Anguish      31/43	        AC: 18	Fort: 12	Ref: 16	Will: 18   HS:1	
Taran	        51/51		AC: 19	Fort: 14	Ref: 16	Will: 17   HS:
Asterion     41/49	        AC: 21	Fort: 15	Ref: 19	Will: 18   HS:11

Undead abomination      408/408	        AC: 23	Fort: 26	Ref: 21	Will: 22

Roderic      47/47	        AC: 24	Fort: 17	Ref: 18	Will: 19   HS:9
Cliff	        51/51		AC: 23	Fort: 18	Ref: 16	Will: 17   HS:

Group: Moment of Glory?
```

Monster info (available due to religion insight etc checks):

Undead Abomination:
HP: 408		AC: 23	Fort:26	Ref:21	Will:22	Init:+5	
Attacks: 
Huge skeletal hand: Reach 3 +12; 1d8+5+1d10 necrotic. If there's an adjacent target to the main target, it takes 1d8 dmg. Creates a burst 1 area of dificult terrain.
Hand sweep: Close blast 5 +10; 	1d8+5+1d10 necrotic and the target is prone.
Zaphire eye: Range 10, burst 2, +10 vs ref, 5d6+6 lightning damage and the target is prone. Recharge 5, 6.	
Baleful presence (Encounter): Burst 5, +10 vs will, target gets stunned until the creature's next turn. Aftereffect, the target takes -2 to defenses. (save ends)	
Movement: Crawl 4.
Senses Perception +11; darkvision
Immune to forced movement, stun, daze. Permanently prone.

Rolls:

Apts - Giant in the Playground Forums

[/sblock]


----------



## On Puget Sound (Dec 8, 2011)

What is behind us?  Where is the bridge that the creature cannot cross?  My inclination, if it's possible, is to retreat across that bridge and attack it from bowshot range (20+ squares away).  I know that won't be very cinematic, though, and would leave some of us with no way to participate (unless they can fire ballista from the ship).

Also - does permanently prone mean permanently granting CA?


----------



## Velmont (Dec 8, 2011)

On Puget Sound said:


> What is behind us?  Where is the bridge that the creature cannot cross?  My inclination, if it's possible, is to retreat across that bridge and attack it from bowshot range (20+ squares away).  I know that won't be very cinematic, though, and would leave some of us with no way to participate (unless they can fire ballista from the ship).
> 
> Also - does permanently prone mean permanently granting CA?












*OOC:*


I guess permanently prone come with all the advantage. And the bridge is behind him. He followed us and that's what make him blow into parts... just too bad there is one of these part that is still able to fight. At least, it will have difficulty to move around.


----------



## On Puget Sound (Dec 8, 2011)

The thing is flat on the ground, making it a difficult arrow shot but easier to gang up on. (_prone: -2 to ranged, but grants CA; crawling grants OAs_).  Still, worried about the baleful presence, Chizz decides not to move in at the same time as the rest.  That way i can distract it if the others are stunned, and keep us all alive, he rationalizes his reluctance.  Both his shots sail over the monster into the darkness.  Chizz shrugs and puts his bow away, preparing to move in and attack.  Despite the fall and the confusion, he retains a keen awareness of his enemy's every move.



MINOR: hunter's quarry
STANDARD: twin strike
FREE: stow bow
MOVE: to H7
note: although the duelist's prowess stance is still active, it won't be much use this turn as Chizz has no blade in hand.


[sblock=status]
+1 attack (bless), resist 5 all (moment of glory), duelist's prowess stance active.
HP: 44/44, +7 thp, 6 surges
Resources available:
action point
second wind
5 thp when first bloodied
Off-Hand Strike
Nasty Backswing
Wounded Beast
Duelist's Prowess
Lucky Charm
Breach Bracers
Potion of Healing (heroic tier)
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 11, 2011)

*Anguish, foolishly moving closer*

Anguish moves up boldly, preparing to unleash a powerful burst of magic upon the creature. "If I must die, I will go down fighting!" he cries. His swift movement shrouds him with a shadowy mist which conceals him from his enemy (shadow walk; concealment). He glares at his enemy, and his eyes briefly gleam with brilliant colors. His foe reels under his mental assault, and he vanishes from his sight (prime shot, critical, invisible, adjusted 21 psychic damage).







*OOC:*


Condition: 31/43, HS: 1/6, bless (+1 power bonus to attack), +7 temp hp, invisible
Move: move to N11
Minor: curse undead abomination
Standard: eyebite on undead abomination

Infernal Wrath, Witchfire, Ethereal Stride, Otherwind Stride, Second Wind, Action Point (1), Dread Star, Crown of Madness


----------



## On Puget Sound (Dec 11, 2011)

Chizz watches as the skeletal monstrosity paws at its eye sockets and bangs its head against the ground, trying to rid itself of the image Anguish shared with it.

Then he looks at his comrade with new respect and a bit of sorrow.  Anguish lives with that darkness in his head all the time.  No wonder he expects death but doesn't fear it.  Mid-battle is a poor time to communicate shared understanding, so he limits himself to a jolly GOOD HIT!  WELL DONE!


----------



## tiornys (Dec 11, 2011)

With a roar, Asterion charges forward, hammer leading, seeking to crush this undead monstrosity.
[sblock=Mechanics]Move: to M:10
Standard: Charge to O:6, bless, charge, and CA adding to attack roll.[/sblock]
[sblock=Rune State: Destruction]Allies gain a +1 bonus to hit vs. enemies adjacent to Asterion.[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 41/49 *  Surges: 10/11  Surge Value: 12
*AC:* 22 *Fortitude:* 17 *Reflex:* 15 *Will:* 17
*Resist:* 5 Fire, 5 all *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 5 *Initiative:* (+2) 18
*Passive Insight:* 21 *Passive Perception:* 16
*Action Points: 1 [x] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*  Rune State of Destruction, Rodric's resistance + Bless

*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Word of Diminishment, Word of Exchange, Flames of Purity, Word of the Blinding Shield, Rune of Mending[][], Goring Charge, Rune of the Undeniable Dawn, Rune of the Final Act, Shield of Sacrifice, Lullaby Weapon, Armor of Sacrifice, Amulet of Resolution, Battleforged Shield, Forgemaster's Gloves, Flameburst Weapon*
[/sblock]


----------



## Durlak (Jan 5, 2012)

Taran shapeshits and charges against the undead mounstrousity!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 5, 2012)

_[MENTION=13739]Velmont[/MENTION] are you still with us? Also calling everyone ([MENTION=17633]tiornys[/MENTION] , [MENTION=68988]On Puget Sound[/MENTION] , [MENTION=12460]airwalkrr[/MENTION] , [MENTION=84773]Durlak[/MENTION] ) to the thread, since I'm back from vacations and onto this!_

Forgot to mention [MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION]


----------



## On Puget Sound (Jan 5, 2012)

Present.
Everyone remember - this thing is permanently prone.  That means -2 for ranged, but always have CA for melee, so add +2 to your attacks.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


Always... Cliff is after the creature in initiative, so I am waiting for the creature to act.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 5, 2012)

The creature takes the hurt, fragments of bone fall from it, as it roars in frustration for not being able to evade the attacks. Id does however deflect Taran's claws and Chizz's arrows. It tries to move past the minotaur and panther, they both see a chance to hit it once more, but both fail to connect. 
It's eye glows with blue electrical energy, as it shoots a beam aimed amidst Clif and Roderic but the heroes leap out of harm's way just in time!
Frustrated again, the creature lifts it's arm, and sweeps it over Taran and Asterion, hitting both of them solidly, sending them to the ground. A more satisfied growl escapes the creature's broken jaw.

[sblock=The Undead Abomination]

MAP

Monster actions: Crawl to current position (AoO for Taran and Aserion; both miss)
Standard: Zafire Eye vs cliff and roderic, miss both
AP: Hand sweep vs Taran and Asterion; hit both for 21 dmg and knocks them prone. 

Cliff and Roderic are Up! then the rest.-

[sblock=Special features]

*Scorched areas:* The remaining energy of the lightning bolt swirl about from these areas. Determining the properties of the scorched areas will need an arcane or insight check (as if identifying a monster).
Properties: Any creature that enters a scorched area rolls a 1d10, on 1-5 the remnant energy fuels your magical items or special abilities, you regain the use of an encounter power or the use of an item power of your choice. On 6-10 the remnant energy acts like a beacon creating an arc of lightning from the blue crystal, you are struck by the harmful effects of the lightning bolt. 

[/sblock]


```
Character   	  Contition/HP

Chizz         44/44	        AC: 19	Fort: 18	Ref: 18	Will: 14   HS:6
Anguish      31/43	        AC: 18	Fort: 12	Ref: 16	Will: 18   HS:1	
Taran	        28/51		AC: 19	Fort: 14	Ref: 16	Will: 17   HS:      |Prone|
Asterion     [B]20[/B]/49	        AC: 21	Fort: 15	Ref: 19	Will: 18   HS:11 |Prone, Bloodied|

Undead abomination      379/408	        AC: 23	Fort: 26	Ref: 21	Will: 22

Roderic      47/47	        AC: 24	Fort: 17	Ref: 18	Will: 19   HS:9
Cliff	        51/51		AC: 23	Fort: 18	Ref: 16	Will: 17   HS:

Group: Bless (+1 attack)
```

Monster info (available due to religion insight etc checks):

Undead Abomination:
HP: 408		AC: 23	Fort:26	Ref:21	Will:22	Init:+5	
Attacks: 
Huge skeletal hand: Reach 3 +12; 1d8+5+1d10 necrotic. If there's an adjacent target to the main target, it takes 1d8 dmg. Creates a burst 1 area of dificult terrain.
Hand sweep: Close blast 5 +10; 	1d8+5+1d10 necrotic and the target is prone.
Zaphire eye: Range 10, burst 2, +10 vs ref, 5d6+6 lightning damage and the target is prone. Recharge 5, 6.	
Baleful presence (Encounter): Burst 5, +10 vs will, target gets stunned until the creature's next turn. Aftereffect, the target takes -2 to defenses. (save ends)	
Movement: Crawl 4.
Senses Perception +11; darkvision
Immune to forced movement, stun, daze. Permanently prone.

Rolls:

Rolls here

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 6, 2012)

*Rodric the Bright*

Rodric advances, but isn't able to reach the abominations. His prayer to smite it fails, but his healing miracles work fine.

[sblock=OOC]

I assume the big S area is the enemy... the legend to the right seems outdated..

sorry, my charge attacks suck...

Move: to P11
Standard: Lance of Faith vs Abomination (miss)
Minor: Healing Word on Asterion (extra 2HP surge-less for Anguish)
(brings back Asterion to 36 and Anguish to 30 HP)

[sblock=Mini-Sheet]
Rodric the Bright
*Perception*: 22 *Insight*: 21 Normal Vision
*AC* 24 *Fortitude* 17 *Reflex* 18 *Will* 19
*Initiative:* +4
*Hit Points*: 47 / 47 *Bloodied*: 23
*Temporary Hit Points*: 7
*Resist*: -
*Saving Throw:* +1; +3 vs death.
*Action Points*: 1 *Second Wind*: 1
*Milestones*: 0
*Healing Surge*:11 *Surges per day*: 9 / 9
*At-Will Powers:* Blessing of Battle, Brand of the Sun, Sun's Glow, Lance of Faith
*Encounter Powers*: Healing Word 1/2, Smite Undead/Soothing Light, Sun Burst, Resurgent Sun
*Daily Powers*: Moment of Glory, Bless, Holy Cleansing, Inspire Fervor, Symbol of Life, Sunblade Burst

*Condition:*
*Affecting complete group:*


[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Jan 6, 2012)

Cliff close to melee with the creature. "You'll have to kill me before getting out of here... Ilmather!" A flash of light burst from his sword and the abomination is wounded. The light seems on linger on the ground, warding Cliff and his allies.

[SBLOCK=OOC]*Move*: Walk to P10
*Minor*: Challenge Abomination
Standard: Hallowed Circle vs AC on Abonbination (1d20+11=24, 2d6+4=10) Hit for 10 radiant damage. The burst create a zone of bright light that last until the end of the encounter. You and your allies gain +1 power bonus to all defenses while within the zone. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## On Puget Sound (Jan 8, 2012)

Don't give it any suggestions, Cliff!  Drawing his blades, Chizz rushes the creature.  As he hits it, bright sparks from his enchanted bracers run down his blade and race along the skeleton's bones, stopping at weak spots to show Chizz's allies where best to hit.
[sblock=Actions]
FREE: draw Katar (fast hands)
MINOR: split knife into 2 blades
STANDARD: charge to O-8 (speed 8 when charging) with basic melee attack. HIT for 8.
adding: bless +1, CA +2, nimble blade feat +1, charging +1
FREE: activating Breach Bracers: target gains vulnerability 5 to the next attack that hits it before end of my next turn.

REACTIONS: If bloodied or critically hit, use Wounded Beast as reaction: +14 vs AC, for 4d6+5 (quarry) and spend a healing surge. If otherwise attacked, use Duelist's Flurry attack as interrupt: +14 vs Reflex, for 3d6+9 including sneak attack.[/sblock]


[sblock=status]
+1 attack (bless), resist 5 all (moment of glory), duelist's prowess stance active.
HP: 44/44, +7 thp, 6 surges
Resources available:
action point
second wind
5 thp when first bloodied
Off-Hand Strike
Nasty Backswing
Wounded Beast
Duelist's Prowess
Lucky Charm
Breach Bracers
Potion of Healing (heroic tier)
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 9, 2012)

*OOC:*


Holidays have been crazy busy for me at work (I currently work at an airport), but things are starting to slow down. I will get back to a regular posting schedule soon.


----------



## tiornys (Jan 15, 2012)

Asterion climbs to his feet, quickly tracing a rune that lends healing to Taran and energizes the group's weaponry.  He then launches a quick attack, designed to weaken the monster's defenses.








*OOC:*


Everyone note: you are at +1 hit from Bless and +1 hit from Asterion standing next to the abomination.  You are at +2 power bonus to damage and the creature is vulnerable 2 all damage until the end of Asterion's next turn.






[sblock=Mechanics]Note: the abomination is vulnerable 5 to the next attack that hits it.  Asterion is +3 to damage against the abomination thanks to his Wrathful Hammer class feature.

Move: stand up
Minor: Rune of Mending on Taran, Taran heals a surge, everyone gains a +2 power bonus to damage until the end of Asterion's next turn.
Standard: Rune of Diminishment on the abomination, on a hit the creature is vulnerable 2 all damage (and vulnerable 5 to OA's) until the end of Asterion's next turn. edit: not sure how I got two damage rolls there.  Should have been +15 damage (5 base, 5 for vulnerability, 3 for Wrathful Hammer, 2 power bonus from Rune of Mending), so that's 22 total damage.[/sblock]
[sblock=Rune State: Destruction]Allies gain a +1 bonus to hit vs. enemies adjacent to Asterion.[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat Status]*HP: 36/49 *  Surges: 9/11  Surge Value: 12
*AC:* 22+1=23 *Fortitude:* 17+1=18 *Reflex:* 15+1=16 *Will:* 17+1=18
*Resist:* 5 Fire, 5 all *Saving Throw mods:* none
*Speed:* 5 *Initiative:* (+2) 18
*Passive Insight:* 21 *Passive Perception:* 16
*Action Points: 1 [x] Usage this encounter
[] Second Wind
[][][] Failed Death Saves

Current Status:*  Rune State of Destruction, Rodric's resistance + Bless

*Actions:
[]Standard
[]Move
[]Minor
[]Immediate*

*Powers:
Word of Diminishment, Word of Exchange, Flames of Purity, Word of the Blinding Shield, Rune of Mending[x][], Goring Charge, Rune of the Undeniable Dawn, Rune of the Final Act, Shield of Sacrifice, Lullaby Weapon, Armor of Sacrifice, Amulet of Resolution, Battleforged Shield, Forgemaster's Gloves, Flameburst Weapon*
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 15, 2012)

*OOC:*


AFAIK, this is a new encounter, so the bless effect should have ended by now.


----------

